# Official Dynamite - 21/4/2021 - Calling the Young Guns



## LifeInCattleClass (Dec 21, 2010)

Hi-de-ho WrestleForum commenters

Here is the official card for the upcoming Dynamite. I’ll add more to the OP as we go along. But discuss away!

We’ll have a Pineapple interview with good ole JR. Will they address the fact that they look like chumps two weeks in a row??


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1383879551730688002
Young Gun Hobbs is going to truck all over CC in this first-time match up. Just... truck all over him. This is Hobbs’ first Dynamite match in some time


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1383777097642958860
The Women’s title is on the line in a match between twitter tease Shida and hot patootiebootie Tay Conti. Will Shida finally be beat? Baker’s storyline suggests not


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1383121763526131712
And for your main event! Young guns and ratings superstars Darby defends his TNT title against hot prospect Jungleboy!


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1383392316132528133
and let’s not forget Trent v Penta and Hangman v Starks


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1382858799522910210
STACKED SHOW!

edit> road to Dynamite









Road to AEW Dynamite: Darby (c) v Jungle Boy, Shida (c) v Tay & Cage v Powerhouse Hobbs | 4/19/21


#AllEliteWrestling #AEWDynamite #AEWRampageSubscribe now and never miss a new video: https://www.youtube.com/c/aew?sub_confirmation=1AEW Dynamite airs every ...




youtu.be


----------



## LifeInCattleClass (Dec 21, 2010)

Also - here is Matt Buck dancing for the haters


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1382787446669135874


----------



## IronMan8 (Dec 25, 2015)

That’s pretty decent considering there’s no Cody, Jericho, Moxley, Omega, Bucks, or Sting advertised in advance. 

That pineapple promo will need to be great to save this group. Even that photo makes them feel unimportant. The centrepiece is an 80yo guy in a lawn bowls shirt. His right hand man is a 40yo no-name. Should just be MJF, FTR, and Wardlow.


----------



## Pentagon Senior (Nov 16, 2019)

Loving the lineup - feels like the beginning of a new era. 

I'm digging the women's division recently and it feels like we're building towards a real shift there after DoN - Shida is still Shida but Britt and Rosa are both legitimate title contenders now and both have great characters. Tay is a rapidly emerging star and Jade is slowly bubbling away. Statlander and Riho returns also pad out the roster. Just need Britt to take the gold now and be given a juicy angle. 

It's always nice to see the likes of Starks and JB get the spotlight and Penta going in singles is cool. 

Hoping for some intruiging development in the Pinnacle storyline. 

Can't wait for the show!


----------



## 3venflow (Feb 3, 2019)

Some random facts heading into next edition of Dynamite.


Half of the talent booked for Dynamite are under the age of 30. They are Hangman (29), Darby (28), Starks (27), Tay Conti (25) and Jungle Boy (23). Those 30 or over are Hobbs (30), Shida (32), Trent (34), Penta (36) and Christian (47).
First ever match between Darby Allin and Jungle Boy... in AEW. They met on the indies in February 2019 with Darby winning that day.
Trent and Penta have met before in AEW. Trent beat Penta in 12 minutes on the sixth episode of AEW Dark in November 2019.
Shida will be making her eighth defense of the AEW Women's Title and it will be her first singles match against Tay. Shida is currently the longest reigning champion in AEW with a 331-day reign.
Will Hobbs last lost a singles match in October 2020 when he was beaten by Brian Cage in an FTW Title match on Dynamite.
Ricky Starks last lost a singles match in September 2020 when he was beaten by Darby Allin on Dynamite.
Hangman last lost a singles match in November 2020 when he was beaten by Kenny Omega in the eliminator tournament.


----------



## Mr316 (Dec 3, 2020)

I like the card.


----------



## Mike E (Feb 7, 2020)

This card looks amazing! All these young guys are going to put on a great showing, on Wednesday night!


----------



## rich110991 (Aug 27, 2020)

Is it Wednesday yet?!!


----------



## rbl85 (Nov 21, 2017)

They need to announce something with Jerichoif they want to do more or less the same ratings than last week.


----------



## RiverFenix (Dec 10, 2011)

Trent only being 34yo surprised me - seems like he's been around forever. They really need to get him away from BF and into the ME. He really needs a last name and a bit of a character make-over. Trent? is dumb and lower card. Maybe instead of the usual heel turn - have Trent and Chuck Taylor homage the Good Will Hunting scene where the Affleck Character tells the Matt Damon character that he's wasting his time and sitting on a lottery ticket and afraid to cash it. 






Chuck likes teaming with Trent and having a good time but he knows Trent could be so much more that Trent could be so good, even world champion, but is scared to put himself out there and risk it in case he failed.


----------



## Arm Drag! (Jul 21, 2020)

DetroitRiverPhx said:


> Trent only being 34yo surprised me - seems like he's been around forever. They really need to get him away from BF and into the ME. He really needs a last name and a bit of a character make-over. Trent? is dumb and lower card. Maybe instead of the usual heel turn - have Trent and Chuck Taylor homage the Good Will Hunting scene where the Affleck Character tells the Matt Damon character that he's wasting his time and sitting on a lottery ticket and afraid to cash it.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


*THS IS EPIC!!!*

Plays into them being actual Best Friends too! 'If you wont do it for me, and you wont do it for you... (tears rolling down his face!).... At least do it for Sue!!!!


----------



## Arm Drag! (Jul 21, 2020)

One Boop and a Thumbs Up and they 'officially kick him out' of Best Friends... even though nothing actually changes.


----------



## LifeInCattleClass (Dec 21, 2010)

Road to is a must watch this week

will also update the OP with it


----------



## taker1986 (Sep 14, 2016)

New match added. I guess this is when Cody and Dustin return.


----------



## La Parka (Oct 28, 2008)

Good card.

will check this out live.


----------



## CM Buck (Sep 2, 2012)

Damn it AEW. You had the perfect card and you fucked it by adding Billy and Marshall. You couldn't have had Cody and Dustin return on elevation next week? Give people a reason to tune into elevation and get people talking?


----------



## Hitman1987 (May 25, 2020)

Firefromthegods said:


> Damn it AEW. You had the perfect card and you fucked it by adding Billy and Marshall. You couldn't have had Cody and Dustin return on elevation next week? Give people a reason to tune into elevation and get people talking?


This is exactly what I thought, this card was a credible tag match away (FTR vs PnP) from being perfect for weekly TV but they had to ruin it with QT.

There’s also a lot of people missing like Elite, DO and Matt Hardy rejects so I fully expect it to be afterbirth heavy or a 8/10 man tag match will be added.


----------



## TD Stinger (May 9, 2012)

Has the makings of a great show (with one exception):

Finally AEW is using the Top 5 rankings for the TNT Title and not having Darby face someone random. And the fact that it's Jungle Boy makes it even better. You've got 2 of the young stars on the roster duking it out in the main event, love it. And I'll be interested to see what kind of match they have seeing how both men are usually playing the face in peril.

Hangman vs. Starks sounds like a good exhibition match to me. Feels like we haven't really seen that much of Starks in singles action as of late. Or at least I haven't because I don't watch either version of Dark. But these are 2 guys who I think will mesh well together for a fun TV match. Hangman will win and I assume get one step closer to Omega.

Shida vs. Conti should be pretty good if Conti's performances the past month are any indication. The winner feels obvious with Shida retaining. Not that I would hate Conti getting the surprise win but that belt is Baker's to win, and I think that would have more impact if she beat Shida at DON ending her year long reign than beating Conti after a month.

Pentagon's singles matches are usually hit and miss with me depending on how much indy nonsense he wants to cram in there, but Trent is always solid so they'll like balance out. I would guess Trent wins seeing how it's his first match back, though kind of sucks if that is the case for Penta who seemed like he was lined up for something special with the Cody thing before that just went away entirely.

Christian vs. Hobbs should be solid. If there is anyone who could get the most out of Hobbs and make him look as good as possible, it's Christian. Christian wins of course before eventually getting Starks and/or Cage down the line.

And yeah, really the only thing that makes you go "the fuck?" on this card is QT vs. Billy Gunn. But, I do assume (hope) that this match will be relatively short and just be used as a backdrop to bring back Cody and Dustin. I have asked this question before and I'll pose it now, what is the ultimate end game of this Nightmare Family vs. Factory feud? A big 4 on 4 match? Cody vs. Ogogo? Cody vs. QT? I mean I really don't care about the feud all that much, but I am curious to see what exactly is the big blow off match here.


----------



## 3venflow (Feb 3, 2019)

QT will/should beat Billy if we're to take his group seriously. Not that Billy means much in 2021, but QT beating an Attitude Era star gives him a few cred points. It can also transition to the Rhodes' running in. If there's one thing I hope to see out of this angle, it's the Blood Brothers (Cody & Dustin) teaming up again now that the Natural Nightmares are done. They could be great in the tag division.


----------



## zkorejo (Jul 2, 2010)

Such a good card for tomorrow. Jungleboy vs Darby should be amazing. Hangman starks should be good. Hobbs and Christian will probably end in a brawl or something. Shida is definitely winning. Shida vs Britt needs to happen.


----------



## Geert Wilders (Jan 18, 2021)

This is the first Dynamite that I am excited for in a LONG time.

How can anyone dislike the idea of Hobbs vs Christian, Starks vs Page, Darby vs Jungleboy? It is an unmissable show, as far as I am concerned. _Almost _PPV-worthy shows on a Dynamite. More of this please. They have the talent available.


----------



## Mister Sinister (Aug 7, 2013)

The way to get over young talent is to cut the match length back so you can get the talent on tv every week instead of every three or four weeks.

*They should be building something big with Mox and Christian*.


----------



## ProjectGargano (Apr 7, 2018)

Billy Gunn vs QT was added to the show. It should be to make QT "credible".


----------



## spiderguy252000 (Aug 31, 2016)

I can’t decide which I think should open the show. They like to start hot, so first thought was TNT title, but that should really be the main event. What do you all think?


----------



## Prized Fighter (Aug 31, 2016)

spiderguy252000 said:


> I can’t decide which I think should open the show. They like to start hot, so first thought was TNT title, but that should really be the main event. What do you all think?


I think they are closing with Darby/JB, so I think they open with Hangman/Starks or Conti/Shida.


----------



## Prosper (Mar 25, 2015)

Awesome card. Any chance of Tay Conti pulling the upset and beating Shida for the gold? Regardless of who wins they are keeping it warm for Britt Baker but a Conti win tomorrow would be shocking.

Looks like we can also expect an Inner Circle interview.


----------



## RainmakerV2 (Nov 8, 2017)

Prosper said:


> Awesome card. Any chance of Tay Conti pulling the upset and beating Shida for the gold? Regardless of who wins they are keeping it warm for Britt Baker but a Conti win tomorrow would be shocking.
> 
> Looks like we can also expect an Inner Circle interview.
> 
> View attachment 100166



Every champ in AEW has to hold said belt for 300 days, except when Cody has to film a TV show. So, no, no chance.


----------



## 3venflow (Feb 3, 2019)

So Tony interviews the IC and Jim Ross interviews the Pinnacle. Let the shit-talking commence.



RainmakerV2 said:


> Every champ in AEW has to hold said belt for 300 days, except when Cody has to film a TV show. So, no, no chance.


Bit of an exaggeration that... only one of AEW's 14 title reigns so far has hit 300 days and that is Shida.

Average title reign length in AEW so far is 145 days, so under 5 months.

Would think an Okada fan might appreciate longer title reigns. Not that they're all good but I'd prefer long title reigns than constant short ones, it's something that appeals to me about AEW as an altermative.

Okada had a 720 day reign and I loved every bit of it personally.


----------



## Prosper (Mar 25, 2015)

RainmakerV2 said:


> Every champ in AEW has to hold said belt for 300 days, except when Cody has to film a TV show. So, no, no chance.


Lol not true, FTR dropped the gold quicker than we expected and Darby is probably dropping the gold at DONIII. Cody's first TNT title reign ended abruptly by Brodie and SCU weren't champs forever either. Nothing long with having a long reign as champion though. It's better that way honestly. If you're a champion then you should reign like a champion unless you're screwed out of it for storyline purposes. 

It's unlikely, but I wouldn't be surprised if Tay Conti pulled the upset and dropped it to Britt at DONIII though.


----------



## Arm Drag! (Jul 21, 2020)

Prosper said:


> Lol not true, FTR dropped the gold quicker than we expected and Darby is probably dropping the gold at DONIII. Cody's first TNT title reign ended abruptly by Brodie and SCU weren't champs forever either. Nothing long with having a long reign as champion though. It's better that way honestly. If you're a champion then you should reign like a champion unless you're screwed out of it for storyline purposes.
> 
> It's unlikely, but I wouldn't be surprised if Tay Conti pulled the upset and dropped it to Britt at DONIII though.


Conti feels too green to be champ still. Id deffo hold back for now. I think Tay, Britt, Jade and Velvet are gonna be huge and pretty much all nailed on for a run at some point. riho has already had the belt and probably doesnt need it again for a while. Alien will most likely get over to be a credible challenge at many points too. The division feels loaded considerig they dont really want half the show to be women, just 1-2 really good matches.

For now you have the experience of Shida and Rosa, who both feel way more polished IMO. Id keep it between them for a year yet. Id have Rosa v Britt v Shida at DON with Rosa pinning the actual champ and Britt then starting a feud over never being beat.

Keep the belt on Rosa for a while til she goes 'stale' so turns heel. She'd make a great HHH-type authority heel. She should 'join' the factory, but not as a member, more like the womens equivalent of QT. Kinda in charge of the womens division. I think if you take Nyla from Vickie and give her to Rosa as a bodyguard the stories will just write themselves going forward. So many obvious talents and potential storylines.


----------



## Arm Drag! (Jul 21, 2020)

Tony Khan best hint at having received an 'interesting CV' ths week..!!!!

Even just for fuckery.


----------



## Arm Drag! (Jul 21, 2020)

Tony Khan best hint at having received an 'interesting CV' ths week..!!!!

Even just for fuckery.


----------



## rbl85 (Nov 21, 2017)

Arm Drag! said:


> Tony Khan best hint at having received an 'interesting CV' ths week..!!!!
> 
> Even just for fuckery.


What ?


----------



## Prized Fighter (Aug 31, 2016)

rbl85 said:


> What ?


My first thought was that he is referring to a CV (resume). Lol


----------



## yeahright2 (Feb 11, 2011)

Prized Fighter said:


> My first thought was that he is referring to a CV (resume). Lol


Yeah. But Joe doesn´t need to apply for jobs, so Khan wouldn´t have received a CV.. And just like that, the joke died.


----------



## LifeInCattleClass (Dec 21, 2010)

the people want QT on their TV


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1384671616177778691


----------



## Prized Fighter (Aug 31, 2016)

Mob boss QT Marshall. I could get behind that.


----------



## RiverFenix (Dec 10, 2011)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1384656375398027264

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1384650335642439682
AEW crew watched Tombstone during downtime on Wednesday Night or Thursday before this set of taping?


----------



## 3venflow (Feb 3, 2019)

Honestly, that's a legit good promo by QT and the most interesting he's been. So, will the Factory be a pseudo-mafia group then with Ogogo and Comoroto as the 'muscle' (I don't see what Solow offers though, he's average in every department)? It could set them apart from all the other heel groups.


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

Im guessing Billy Gunn is to hope they reel in some attitude fans? jk

Overall solid card. Much much better than today's NXT which was a major letdown, considering no competition, they blew it bad..mostly a shit show except a few highlights.


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

Geert Wilders said:


> This is the first Dynamite that I am excited for in a LONG time.
> 
> How can anyone dislike the idea of Hobbs vs Christian, Starks vs Page, Darby vs Jungleboy? It is an unmissable show, as far as I am concerned. _Almost _PPV-worthy shows on a Dynamite. More of this please. They have the talent available.


This show will likely be better than Double or Nothing, and im not kidding either. Their last ppv, Revolution was worse than a usual Dynamite show.


----------



## thorn123 (Oct 10, 2019)

highlight of my weekly tv viewing


----------



## Alright_Mate (Jul 21, 2014)

QT vs Billy Gunn aside, tonight’s card is absolutely fantastic, by far my favourite Dynamite card for a while, it’s so nice to see them showcase their newer and better talent.

I wouldn’t be surprised if Darby vs Jungle Boy goes to a time limit draw.

As much as people would like Tay to win, I just don’t see it happening yet, Britt to take the title off Shida, then hopefully Tay takes the title off Britt.

Christian and Hangman will win their matches, good to see Hobbs and Starks get TV time though.

Trent vs Penta has potential to be decent too.

This type of card needs to become the norm with AEW, they have about 30 wrestlers who are TV worthy, concentrate on the better talent and leave the shit to Dark and Elevation.

Tonight’s card is fire and it doesn’t even include the likes of Kenny Omega, Brian Cage, Inner Circle, The Pinnacle, Cody, Eddie Kingston, Jon Moxley, Lance Archer, Miro, PAC, Rey Fenix, Britt Baker and Thunder Rosa.

Tonight’s show is the perfect stepping stone for consistency.


----------



## Geeee (Aug 9, 2010)

Prosper said:


> Awesome card. Any chance of Tay Conti pulling the upset and beating Shida for the gold? Regardless of who wins they are keeping it warm for Britt Baker but a Conti win tomorrow would be shocking.
> 
> Looks like we can also expect an Inner Circle interview.
> 
> View attachment 100166


From the promos, I think they might keep the belt on Shida until there is a full crowd. Also, I think Tay is kind of where Britt was last year. Tay's still in the process of being "the most improved", which means her ultimate success may be next year


----------



## Prosper (Mar 25, 2015)

Geeee said:


> From the promos, I think they might keep the belt on Shida until there is a full crowd. Also, I think Tay is kind of where Britt was last year. Tay's still in the process of being "the most improved", which means her ultimate success may be next year


I really hope not, Britt needs to take the gold at DONIII. Crowds won't be back until July/August.


----------



## taker1986 (Sep 14, 2016)




----------



## rbl85 (Nov 21, 2017)

It's a PPV tonight or what ?


----------



## Prosper (Mar 25, 2015)

Damn Moxley and Kingston tonight too? Gonna be a good night.


----------



## taker1986 (Sep 14, 2016)

Prosper said:


> Damn Moxley and Kingston tonight too? Gonna be a good night.


Looks like a PPV level show. My only worry is that with everything they have announced it seems impossible to fit this into 2 hours. Hopefully the 2 title matches especially gets the time it needs.


----------



## Prized Fighter (Aug 31, 2016)

taker1986 said:


> Looks like a PPV level show. My only worry is that with everything they have announced it seems impossible to fit this into 2 hours. Hopefully the 2 title matches especially gets the time it needs.


This is my fear as well. One of AEW's bigger issues is that sometimes they don't pace out segments well and it leads to them rush matches/segments. It leads to sloppiness.

This card can be done without issues if paced correctly.

Match times (not in order):
Cage vs Hobbs - 10 minutes
Shida vs Conti - 15 minutes
Darby vs Jungle Boy - 15 minutes
Trent vs Penta - 7 minutes
QT vs Billy Gunn - 7 minutes
Pinnacle interview - 15 minutes
IC interview - 15 minutes
Mox/Kingston promo - 5 minutes

Total time: 90 minutes

This gives them 30 minutes for commercials, promotion for next week's show and time to adjust for if segments run long.


----------



## rbl85 (Nov 21, 2017)

The interviews will probably last way less than 15 minutes


----------



## Prosper (Mar 25, 2015)

taker1986 said:


> Looks like a PPV level show. My only worry is that with everything they have announced it seems impossible to fit this into 2 hours. Hopefully the 2 title matches especially gets the time it needs.


Yeah they’re gonna have to move fast. Tonight is live too. I doubt the QT/Gunn match lasts long and Hobbs/Christian may be on the 7-8 minute end too. It does feel like a big night though. AEW has had 15 shows this year starting at New Years Smash and in my opinion they haven’t had a single bad show in 2021, certainly no dud episodes, there is always so much to look forward to. They have been very consistent and tonight continues the streak of good-great episodes.


----------



## Prized Fighter (Aug 31, 2016)

rbl85 said:


> The interviews will probably last way less than 15 minutes


You're probably right, I was aiming high. Trent vs Penta could also be longer than 7 minutes.


----------



## taker1986 (Sep 14, 2016)

Prized Fighter said:


> This is my fear as well. One of AEW's bigger issues is that sometimes they don't pace out segments well and it leads to them rush matches/segments. It leads to sloppiness.
> 
> This card can be done without issues if paced correctly.
> 
> ...





Prosper said:


> Yeah they’re gonna have to move fast. Tonight is live too. I doubt the QT/Gunn match lasts long and Hobbs/Christian may be on the 7-8 minute end too. It does feel like a big night though. AEW has had 15 shows this year starting at New Years Smash and in my opinion they haven’t had a single bad show in 2021, certainly no dud episodes, there is always so much to look forward to. They have been very consistent and tonight continues the streak of good-great episodes.


IC and pinnacle interviews will probably be 5 mins each I think. Also there's Hangman/Starks match too. 

I'd have 

Hangman/Starks 12 mins 

Hobbs/Christian 10 mins 

Pentagon/Trent 10 mins 

QT/Gunn 5 mins (this doesn't have to go long, just set this up for Cody's return)

Pinnacle and IC interviews 5 mins each 

Mox/Kingston 10 mins ( probably results in a brawl between them and Young bucks 

Allin/Jungle Boy 15 mins

Shida/Tay 15 mins 

So that's around 85-90 mins. The rest of the time will be commercials, backstage promos and vignettes.


----------



## Prosper (Mar 25, 2015)

I would probably open the show with Tay Conti/Hikaru Shida. See how they do as far as cable retention in Q1 - Q2.


----------



## Pentagon Senior (Nov 16, 2019)

rbl85 said:


> It's a PPV tonight or what ?


Nah just typical AEW hot shotting 😉


----------



## LifeInCattleClass (Dec 21, 2010)

taker1986 said:


> View attachment 100212


geez... this show needs an overrun


----------



## omaroo (Sep 19, 2006)

Should be a quality show you would think.

Nightmare family stuff should be no where near dynamite but sadly we have to sit through it. Only major negative would say for this show tonight.


----------



## rbl85 (Nov 21, 2017)

Pentagon Senior said:


> Nah just typical AEW hot shotting 😉


LOLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLL


----------



## One Shed (Jan 7, 2014)

taker1986 said:


> View attachment 100212


What do they mean by return?? They were off TV literally a week. Tony's ADHD is worse than I thought.


----------



## Joe Gill (Jun 29, 2019)

card is stacked but there are way too many matches... do they really need a freaking qt marshall billy gunn match? cant that wait? leaves more time for matches that people actually care about.


----------



## Joe Gill (Jun 29, 2019)

looks like aew has leaned from their mistakes.... the last time aew got good ratings or if there was a buzz they followed it up with dud episodes.... nice to see they are going all in this time with a stacked show.... retain as many of the 1.2 millio viewers as possible. 
if they can keep the momentum up the blood and guts match could have more viewers in that quarter than the lowest rated raw segment of that week... which would be huge for aew.


----------



## 3venflow (Feb 3, 2019)

Darby is talking a lot more these days.


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1384911803709263873


----------



## LifeInCattleClass (Dec 21, 2010)

3venflow said:


> Darby is talking a lot more these days.
> 
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1384911803709263873


this is so good

darby is already in a spot he can elevate others

amazing


----------



## Geeee (Aug 9, 2010)

Joe Gill said:


> card is stacked but there are way too many matches... do they really need a freaking qt marshall billy gunn match? cant that wait? leaves more time for matches that people actually care about.


Seems like an Elevation match. Maybe if this was an Anthony Ogogo vs Billy Gunn match it can be on Dynamite.


----------



## RiverFenix (Dec 10, 2011)

I'll say it again. Jungle Boy should win the title to night in a bit of a shocker. Then give it back to Darby Allin at DoN3, or even May 5th show with the rubber match at DoN3.

I'd ping pong the TNT title around a bit - Darby to JB, back to Darby. Darby loses it to Archer at DoN3, Archer loses it to Miro at All Out in early September. Miro would then hold it for awhile.


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

rbl85 said:


> It's a PPV tonight or what ?


"Bah Gawd All Mighty young lad, today AEDubya is gonna blow the lid off the barnyard and most of these matches i can follow with ease and call without hyperventilating next to my BBQ sauce"


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

DetroitRiverPhx said:


> I'll say it again. Jungle Boy should win the title to night in a bit of a shocker. Then give it back to Darby Allin at DoN3, or even May 5th show with the rubber match at DoN3.
> 
> I'd ping pong the TNT title around a bit - Darby to JB, back to Darby. Darby loses it to Archer at DoN3, Archer loses it to Miro at All Out in early September. Miro would then hold it for awhile.


It would be quite a surprise if Jungle Boy won. If Russo was booking this...Jungle Boy loses with Marko turning on him tonight.


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

They should have no problem beating NXT in the ratings this week. Yesterday's NXT show was a disaster and disappointment of pure shit for the most part. Hopefully they do better though.


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

Joe Gill said:


> card is stacked but there are way too many matches... do they really need a freaking qt marshall billy gunn match? cant that wait? leaves more time for matches that people actually care about.


I guess they need that one match for fans to exit, take a dump and buy a softdrink and popcorn?


----------



## Geert Wilders (Jan 18, 2021)

3venflow said:


> Darby is talking a lot more these days.
> 
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1384911803709263873


darby allin is a STAR


----------



## rich110991 (Aug 27, 2020)

It’s so nice to look forward to a wrestling show every week. I wish Sammy would wrestle more on Dynamite though.


----------



## Prosper (Mar 25, 2015)




----------



## One Shed (Jan 7, 2014)

Prosper said:


> View attachment 100225


Might be their best poster ever. Almost goof-free!


----------



## rich110991 (Aug 27, 2020)

Prosper said:


> View attachment 100225


This is how you promote a show 👌


----------



## 3venflow (Feb 3, 2019)

And...


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

rich110991 said:


> It’s so nice to look forward to a wrestling show every week. I wish Sammy would wrestle more on Dynamite though.


He hasn't wrestled in a while, correct?


----------



## Prosper (Mar 25, 2015)

Chan Hung said:


> He hasn't wrestled in a while, correct?


Last time he was in the ring on Dynamite was the Tag Team Battle Royal I believe right before Revolution. Next time is Blood and Guts unless he faces Shawn Spears or something for the go home show next week before the 5v5.


----------



## bdon (Nov 12, 2019)

ProjectGargano said:


> Billy Gunn vs QT was added to the show. It should be to make QT "credible".


Aka Cody has to get his shit in.

Young Guns episode my fucking ass. Any of you want to tell me QT Fucking Marshall isn’t getting a push!? Huh? HUH!?

FUCK YOU, CODY! YOU GODDAMN PIECE OF SHIT, MOTHERFUCKER.


----------



## rbl85 (Nov 21, 2017)

bdon said:


> Aka Cody has to get his shit in.
> 
> Young Guns episode my fucking ass. Any of you want to tell me QT Fucking Marshall isn’t getting a push!? Huh? HUH!?
> 
> FUCK YOU, CODY! YOU GODDAMN PIECE OF SHIT, MOTHERFUCKER.


Kids don't do drugs or you will end up like this.


----------



## rich110991 (Aug 27, 2020)

bdon said:


> Aka Cody has to get his shit in.
> 
> Young Guns episode my fucking ass. Any of you want to tell me QT Fucking Marshall isn’t getting a push!? Huh? HUH!?
> 
> FUCK YOU, CODY! YOU GODDAMN PIECE OF SHIT, MOTHERFUCKER.


Mate get over it


----------



## omaroo (Sep 19, 2006)

Why some so serious about wrestling and hating someone they don't know lol


----------



## Stellar (May 30, 2016)

Dynamite does feel like there are a lot of interesting things happening tonight.

I really want Tay Conti to win. Please.

Moxley and Kingston returning to kick some booty!

Starks vs. Page should be good, as should Trent vs. Penta.


----------



## Whoanma (Apr 5, 2016)




----------



## kyledriver (May 22, 2020)

Ready for the show to start, should be a great show!

Sent from my POCOPHONE F1 using Tapatalk


----------



## Mister Sinister (Aug 7, 2013)

If Tay had more build/tv time, I'd say it was a good idea to put the belt on her and do a back and forth rivalry between her and Shida.



Joe Gill said:


> card is stacked but there are way too many matches... do they really need a freaking qt marshall billy gunn match? cant that wait? leaves more time for matches that people actually care about.


I disagree. They need a second women's match added on the card. They need more matches to get more names on tv. I still don't think we will see any progress with Miro or Sting or Pac tonight. The main event should stand out as the match that gets 15-20 minutes.


----------



## Not Lying (Sep 9, 2013)

bdon said:


> Aka Cody has to get his shit in.
> 
> Young Guns episode my fucking ass. Any of you want to tell me QT Fucking Marshall isn’t getting a push!? Huh? HUH!?
> 
> FUCK YOU, CODY! YOU GODDAMN PIECE OF SHIT, MOTHERFUCKER.


Please never change


----------



## taker1986 (Sep 14, 2016)

On the preshow they said that Hangman/Starks is kicking the show off


----------



## Prized Fighter (Aug 31, 2016)

rbl85 said:


> Kids don't do drugs or you will end up like this.


This doesn't need to be said, but I have found @bdon to be a pretty level headed poster on pretty much everything that doesn't involve Cody.

In terms of the QT/Gunn match, it is a match I would prefer be on Elevation, but if it goes less than 7 minutes then I am fine. It moves the story along. I liked the mob boss promo QT cut on Dark. I like the concept in theory. QT as the boss (brains), Comoroto as the braun, Ogogo as QT's prized student and Solow as the fall guy.


----------



## MaseMan (Mar 22, 2020)

Even though I agree that the Factory vs Nightmare Family feud should be relegated to Elevation, that was a legitimately really good promo by QT. Have him take on this persona, and call him Father Marshall or something, if this is the direction they're going.


----------



## Prosper (Mar 25, 2015)

Tonights show is bout o be FIRREEE leggo 




Prized Fighter said:


> This doesn't need to be said, but I have found @bdon to be a pretty level headed poster on pretty much everything that doesn't involve Cody.
> 
> In terms of the QT/Gunn match, it is a match I would prefer be on Elevation, but if it goes less than 7 minutes then I am fine. It moves the story along. I liked the mob boss promo QT cut on Dark. I like the concept in theory. QT as the boss (brains), Comoroto as the braun, Ogogo as QT's prized student and Solow as the fall guy.


Lol @bdon is cool, I think Cody may have stolen his liver though


----------



## omaroo (Sep 19, 2006)

Few minutes hope for a great show.

Ratings will be what ever.


----------



## Prosper (Mar 25, 2015)

omaroo said:


> Few minutes hope for a great show.
> 
> Ratings will be what ever.


Hard to believe that they drop too much with a card like this, its better than last weeks card, we'll see


----------



## yeahright2 (Feb 11, 2011)

Prosper said:


> Hard to believe that they drop too much with a card like this, its better than last weeks card, we'll see


I don´t think it´s better.. Well, maybe in terms of actual talent, but the level of the talent is midcard, with Darby being the biggest name except for Christian.


----------



## Whoanma (Apr 5, 2016)




----------



## Prosper (Mar 25, 2015)

It’s Wednesday you know what that means


----------



## 3venflow (Feb 3, 2019)

When did Billy get the Gunn name back?


----------



## yeahright2 (Feb 11, 2011)

3venflow said:


> When did Billy get the Gunn name back?


I don´t think he did? But his son can use it all he wants.


----------



## PavelGaborik (Oct 30, 2015)

Fantastic card tonight outside of Billy/QT


----------



## Prosper (Mar 25, 2015)

Good way to start give them 15


----------



## 3venflow (Feb 3, 2019)

yeahright2 said:


> I don´t think he did? But his son can use it all he wants.


They had Billy Gunn during the preview graphic just now. First time I can remember seeing that.


----------



## Chris22 (Jan 7, 2010)

Adam Page is my absolute favorite wrestler in AEW.


----------



## Prosper (Mar 25, 2015)

Blood and Guts is a one match event? They going 90 minutes?


----------



## yeahright2 (Feb 11, 2011)

3venflow said:


> They had Billy Gunn during the preview graphic just now. First time I can remember seeing that.


Well, if he DID get it, then good for him.. Billy sounds "meh". But Billy Gunn has some name value


----------



## Londonlaw (Sep 16, 2009)

This is the kind of match (along with Taz being there to play off) that JR can get his teeth into. As long as they keep the ‘ga ga’ to a minimum.

And did I hear them call Blood And Guts a 1 Match show?


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

So far hows the match? Just got here


----------



## Mr316 (Dec 3, 2020)

That was scary.


----------



## Prosper (Mar 25, 2015)

Jesus Starks almost broke his neck


----------



## Ham and Egger (Dec 13, 2005)

Starks spiked himself! 🥶


----------



## SAMCRO (Jul 10, 2006)

After watching Falcon and Winter Soldier i can say Hangman Page looks alot like Wyatt Russell.


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

No more cowboy shit?


----------



## Kowalski's Killer (Aug 23, 2013)

He's lucky to be standing. That was a horrible landing.


----------



## Ham and Egger (Dec 13, 2005)

Prosper said:


> Blood and Guts is a one match event? They going 90 minutes?


They must have some sort of epic match layout to make it go 90 minutes.


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐ (Apr 21, 2014)

*I feel like this the first time in a while that Hangman isn't facing a jobber off the street.*


----------



## 3venflow (Feb 3, 2019)

If Blood and Guts is a one match show, the match itself will go at least an hour with promos before it and some aftermath.


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

match rather dull


----------



## Prosper (Mar 25, 2015)

Hangman loves his fall away slams


----------



## Whoanma (Apr 5, 2016)

Can anyone say how the match’s going? FITE’s down.


----------



## RapShepard (Jun 20, 2014)

Whoanma said:


> Can anyone say how the match’s going? FITE’s down.


Excellent _Mr. Burns fingers_


----------



## La Parka (Oct 28, 2008)

Pretty sloppy match. 

Maybe Starks and Hangman just don't have chemistry.


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐ (Apr 21, 2014)

Whoanma said:


> Can anyone say how the match’s going? FITE’s down.


*It's ok. Dragging a bit.*


----------



## RainmakerV2 (Nov 8, 2017)

Wtf was that.


----------



## Whoanma (Apr 5, 2016)

Is it still going?


----------



## Prosper (Mar 25, 2015)

Decent match but they can definitely do better


----------



## TD Stinger (May 9, 2012)

Good opening match. I really like Hangman using a Submission Finisher.

Except for the one spot where Starks landed on the back of his neck, these guys really worked well together.


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

Holy fuck they have to bring out Dork fucking Order in segment 1?


----------



## shandcraig (Mar 23, 2008)

Sweet submission finish


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

Hopefully no more cringey dark order. I thought Brian Cage was going face?


----------



## RapShepard (Jun 20, 2014)

Hook is garbage right now


----------



## Ham and Egger (Dec 13, 2005)

Hangman borrowing a move from Minoru Suzuki. Great match between these two.

Can someone teach Hook how to properly do a stomp!? Lol


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐ (Apr 21, 2014)

Chan Hung said:


> Holy fuck they have to bring out Dork fucking Order in segment 1?


*They do this every week lol. *


----------



## 3venflow (Feb 3, 2019)

Big fan of wrestlers having a submission finisher. That was nice.

Also looks like Page vs Brian Cage coming soon.

Wish the Dark Order would disappear though.


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

That first match just now however from AEW was better than anything on NXT yesterday so i will give them that today.


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

BOSS of Bel-Air said:


> *They do this every week lol. *


True, why do i still care or am surprised?  💩


----------



## RapShepard (Jun 20, 2014)

Beat his ass and fuck his mom Penta


----------



## Whoanma (Apr 5, 2016)

Never mind, ty. It’s back, though it seems to be a delay.


----------



## Chris22 (Jan 7, 2010)

Brian Cage is a beast, he's such a specimen!


----------



## Alright_Mate (Jul 21, 2014)

Nothing wrong with that opener, pretty solid.

Hook’s post match beatdown looked shit though.


----------



## Prosper (Mar 25, 2015)

Hangman and Starks can do a lot better on PPV for sure, they only got about 10 minutes, I liked it though


----------



## DaSlacker (Feb 9, 2020)

Not a bad move using Billy Gunn on this show. He looks phenomenal for his age and somebody with nostalgic name value from boom period WWE. Smart way of trying to keep those 50+ crossovers from the WNWs around.


----------



## P Thriller (Jan 6, 2016)

A post match brawl? When's the last time they booked that?


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐ (Apr 21, 2014)

DaSlacker said:


> Not a bad move using Billy Gunn on this show. He looks phenomenal for his age and somebody with nostalgic name value from boom period WWE. Smart way of trying to keep those 50+ crossovers from the WNWs around.


*I'm 31 and appreciate the nostalgia that Billy Gunn adds.*


----------



## Prosper (Mar 25, 2015)

RapShepard said:


> Beat his ass and fuck his mom Penta


Mama Trent can fight she’ll hit you with her minivan


----------



## kyledriver (May 22, 2020)

Enjoyed the match, Ricky might have the best facial expressions in aew

Hooks punches at the end looked like shit

Sent from my POCOPHONE F1 using Tapatalk


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

The Young Bucks are trying to outwear the loud outfits from Jericho lol

Alex the manager haha hopefully he gets heelish today


----------



## Prosper (Mar 25, 2015)

Lmao Bucks wearing all designer


----------



## Prosper (Mar 25, 2015)

Penta got a Death Triangle remix LOL I like it he looks dope in that Batman mask


----------



## shandcraig (Mar 23, 2008)

It's zero bat


----------



## Ham and Egger (Dec 13, 2005)

What the fuck are the Elite wearing? Why was Karl Anderson dressed up as Hard Gay Razor Ramon? 🤣😂🤣


----------



## Whoanma (Apr 5, 2016)

Aplástalo, Penta, aplástalo.


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

Alex has a good punchable face. He may make a good heel

Why does Trent have a question mark after his name?


----------



## 3venflow (Feb 3, 2019)

Alex A is embracing the role, isn't he?

They taped Fenix vs Chuck before the show for Elevation so my guess is wins are gonna be traded.


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

Ham and Egger said:


> What the fuck are the Elite wearing? Why was Karl Anderson dressed up as Hard Gay Razor Ramon? 🤣😂🤣


Looks like it! Haha Hard Gay Razor mang, chico!


----------



## RapShepard (Jun 20, 2014)

Prosper said:


> Mama Trent can fight she’ll hit you with her minivan


Pssh you think a minivan is stopping Pentagon. Vampiro's favorite son is no hoe


----------



## GoldenEraWWFWCW (Mar 15, 2021)

I haven’t watch AEW much but this elite group suppose to be like the NWO? They look regular


----------



## RainmakerV2 (Nov 8, 2017)

Tell the Alex dude to stop dancing. Jesus.


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

How many times has Penta been face and heel? I cant stop counting


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

La Parka said:


> Pretty sloppy match.
> 
> Maybe Starks and Hangman just don't have chemistry.


agree. not at all.


----------



## 3venflow (Feb 3, 2019)

Is that Einstein on Trent's knee?


----------



## Ham and Egger (Dec 13, 2005)

Penta is like a dark multiverse version of Batman.


----------



## Whoanma (Apr 5, 2016)

Canadian Destroyer? Check.


----------



## Prosper (Mar 25, 2015)

This is fast paced af


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐ (Apr 21, 2014)

*I think I'm only sitting through the title matches tonight.*


----------



## somerandomfan (Dec 13, 2013)

A commercial for Rebellion in the picture in picture is so far the most they've mentioned Omega/Swann at all on AEW.


----------



## TD Stinger (May 9, 2012)

A Canadian Destroyer spot that just leads into a commercial, lol. That move has been so basterdized.


----------



## Prosper (Mar 25, 2015)

That’s the first time they advertised Omega vs Swann LOL


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

What is the main event again?


----------



## Whoanma (Apr 5, 2016)

somerandomfan said:


> A commercial for Rebellion in the picture in picture is so far the most they've mentioned Omega/Swann at all on AEW.


Which is pretty sad, to be honest.


----------



## Ham and Egger (Dec 13, 2005)

Wow, they FINALLY advertise the Kenny vs Swann match. I bet it won't even get a mention on the show.


----------



## Whoanma (Apr 5, 2016)

Ham and Egger said:


> Wow, they FINALLY advertise the Kenny vs Swann match. I bet it won't even get a mention on the show.


That bet is a sure win.


----------



## SAMCRO (Jul 10, 2006)

TD Stinger said:


> A Canadian Destroyer spot that just leads into a commercial, lol. That move has been so basterdized.


Yeah i remember back when Petey William's would do it, it felt so special and amazing, now its used as commonly and as effective as a suplex or a body slam.


----------



## Prosper (Mar 25, 2015)

LETS GO PENTA


----------



## TD Stinger (May 9, 2012)

I appreciate them going for that Piledriver on the apron but it didn't look good.

You do not mess with Sue damn it!


----------



## shandcraig (Mar 23, 2008)

Lol your translator doing all the heel work


----------



## Alright_Mate (Jul 21, 2014)

Alex is such an excellent shitbag.


----------



## Prosper (Mar 25, 2015)

Trent is so much better than Chuck it’s crazy


----------



## FrankenTodd (Nov 14, 2013)

Chan Hung said:


> What is the main event again?


Darby and Jungle Boy 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## 3venflow (Feb 3, 2019)

Oh wow I expected Trent to win that. Big W for Penta.


----------



## Prosper (Mar 25, 2015)

Alex in full blown heel mode


----------



## kyledriver (May 22, 2020)

Alex Marves is so fucking good as a heel manager, Jesus[emoji23]

Sent from my POCOPHONE F1 using Tapatalk


----------



## Alright_Mate (Jul 21, 2014)

Good heel win for Penta, nice booking.


----------



## RapShepard (Jun 20, 2014)

The deadly microphone shot


----------



## SAMCRO (Jul 10, 2006)

Your mamma sucks? what are we 12 year olds here? lol and the announcer acting appalled like "Omg really Alex? what the hell?" lol acting like he just said a racial slur or something.


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

Wardlow speaking? Miracle, is it raining?


----------



## TD Stinger (May 9, 2012)

Match was decent. I'm really not a big Pentagon guy when he doesn't have his brother carrying him. Some of his stuff can look great but a lot of it can look sloppy, and that showed in this match.

I think Alex is doing well in his role, can't wait for the day a babyface punches his lights out.


----------



## 3venflow (Feb 3, 2019)

Wardlow speaking!


----------



## RainmakerV2 (Nov 8, 2017)

Wardlow is the MONEY here. Thats the guy.


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

Wardlow gives me a little bit of Roman Reigns vibes


----------



## DaSlacker (Feb 9, 2020)

Chan Hung said:


> How many times has Penta been face and heel? I cant stop counting


Think he's always been a heel. PAC and Fenix maybe went face when they alligned with Moxley, but Pentagon is still their homie. AEW are quite vague and slow moving with this stuff. 

It's just the AEW style. Referees encouraged to be flexible (within reason) and seek a pinfall/submission result. Shades of grey > traditional good vs evil divisions. Most are in factions or alligned.


----------



## Prosper (Mar 25, 2015)

I don’t think I’ve ever heard Wardlow talk so much lol


----------



## shandcraig (Mar 23, 2008)

This guy shouldn't talk


----------



## P Thriller (Jan 6, 2016)

What a stupid angle. That was main roster WWE style garbage. Thank God the Pinnacle is here


----------



## Mr316 (Dec 3, 2020)

Wardlow could litteraly become AEW’s Roman Reigns.


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

FrankenTodd said:


> Darby and Jungle Boy
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Oh hell yeah! Thank you.


----------



## SAMCRO (Jul 10, 2006)

Can Wardlow for the love of god please ditch that awful fucking manbun? he looks like a beast, like a star, then you see his goofy douchey manbun....either slick that shit back or just shave it. And it wouldn't be as bad if it was combed right and looked styled right, but it always looks shaggy and poofy.


----------



## shandcraig (Mar 23, 2008)

Now this guy should talk


----------



## The XL 2 (Sep 13, 2016)

Curtainjerking on Worldwide. Lmao, brutal


----------



## RapShepard (Jun 20, 2014)

Eh promo


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

Pretty decent promo


----------



## qntntgood (Mar 12, 2010)

RapShepard said:


> Hook is garbage right now


This is was the kid should be on tv, a live audience would eat him alive.and aew needs to stop this right now.


----------



## shandcraig (Mar 23, 2008)

They should have a promo off


----------



## RainmakerV2 (Nov 8, 2017)

Shawn Spears and FTR looking unimportant af.


----------



## SAMCRO (Jul 10, 2006)

Nice Tay's fine ass is up next. Hope she wins the belt, i know she doesn't really deserve it but that belt needs to be taken off Shida asap by anyone.


----------



## kyledriver (May 22, 2020)

Is this a taped show? 

Sent from my POCOPHONE F1 using Tapatalk


----------



## RapShepard (Jun 20, 2014)

qntntgood said:


> This is was the kid should be on tv, a live audience would eat him alive.and aew needs to stop this right now.


 Yup definitely doesn't have the natural talent to learn on the job live


----------



## TD Stinger (May 9, 2012)

I thought MJF and Wardlow did well in the interview, thought I could do with less insider terms.

FTR and Spears just looked awkward not saying anything.


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

qntntgood said:


> This is was the kid should be on tv, a live audience would eat him alive.and aew needs to stop this right now.


Id rather have hook on TV than dark order, marko stunt, nakazawa...just saying.


----------



## Prosper (Mar 25, 2015)

Pretty good interview, I liked Wardlows part


----------



## Geeee (Aug 9, 2010)

I thought the line Wardlow said about Jericho stuttering when he mentioned his name was very strong. Wardlow can be a scary guy...


----------



## Mr316 (Dec 3, 2020)

This has been a pretty boring first hour honestly.


----------



## Ham and Egger (Dec 13, 2005)

That was a money promo from MJF. Im excited for Blood and Guts!


----------



## 3venflow (Feb 3, 2019)

Smart of them to use Jericho's one botch in that promo to big up the War Dog. BTW, thank god Spears dropped the blond. Looks much better with dark hair.


----------



## The XL 2 (Sep 13, 2016)

Chan Hung said:


> Wardlow gives me a little bit of Roman Reigns vibes


Reminds me a bit of a green Batista.


----------



## SAMCRO (Jul 10, 2006)

Hook's fucking terrible, was he even a wrestler at all before AEW? or just Taz's kid who got fired from a McDonalds and got his dad to hand him a job where he gets paid to play wrestler?


----------



## Alright_Mate (Jul 21, 2014)

Tissues at the ready, Tay’s booty is coming up 😋


----------



## Prosper (Mar 25, 2015)

Tay Conti bout to end Shida’s reign calling it now


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐ (Apr 21, 2014)

*I'm pleasantly surprised to see the women going on before 9:30.*


----------



## The XL 2 (Sep 13, 2016)

Tay and Shida are both babes.


----------



## RapShepard (Jun 20, 2014)

Another half assed Shida title match. Should be serviceable. Now let's wrap this up and lose to Stay or Britt


----------



## P Thriller (Jan 6, 2016)

Very good MJF promo, woke me up a bit from a boring show this far. That's AEWs sweet spot though is their promo's


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

RainmakerV2 said:


> Shawn Spears and FTR looking unimportant af.


Spears will be the jobber of the group and should be


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

Can Shida please loose soon? She has done nothing much for me, She's cute as fuck but nothing memorable from her as a face with regards to angles etc..


----------



## SAMCRO (Jul 10, 2006)

Its ridiculous Shida's been champion this long, can't cut a promo, has no character other than good Japanese wrestler, i seriously don't get why shes held the belt so long. Its like charisma and character doesn't matter at all in the womesn division, as long as you can wrassle pretty good you can have a year long title reign. While the charismatic women like Britt don't have a chance of getting the belt.


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

The XL 2 said:


> Tay and Shida are both babes.


Agreed. Least this will wake up some in more than one area lmfao


----------



## RapShepard (Jun 20, 2014)

TD Stinger said:


> I thought MJF and Wardlow did well in the interview, thought I could do with less insider terms.
> 
> FTR and Spears just looked awkward not saying anything.


Because the group is thrown together and doesn't look right. It's hard to buy they'd hang out. Their characters don't mesh well at all.


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

Nice booty from Tay


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐ (Apr 21, 2014)

RapShepard said:


> Another half assed Shida title match. Should be serviceable. Now let's wrap this up and lose to Stay or Britt


*No one besides Britt should take that title off of Shida.*


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

kyledriver said:


> Is this a taped show?
> 
> Sent from my POCOPHONE F1 using Tapatalk


nope


----------



## RapShepard (Jun 20, 2014)

Prosper said:


> Tay Conti bout to end Shida’s reign calling it now


I'm down for Nakazawa to end her reign if it means Shida loses lol


----------



## RapShepard (Jun 20, 2014)

BOSS of Bel-Air said:


> *No one besides Britt should take that title off of Shida.*


Ideally yes, but as said to Prosper I'd take Nakazawa at this point.


----------



## SAMCRO (Jul 10, 2006)

RapShepard said:


> Ideally yes, but as said to Prosper I'd take Nakazawa at this point.


Yeah same, i'd take anyone right now, just get the belt off her boring ass. Put it on someone who can entertain me, someone who can cut promos and get me invested in their character and matches. I need more than just being a good wrestler.


----------



## Ham and Egger (Dec 13, 2005)

Conti is having a great performance so far. Her mat work is looking crisp.


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

RapShepard said:


> Ideally yes, but as said to Prosper I'd take Nakazawa at this point.


Nakazawa would be the equivalent of R Truth


----------



## Prosper (Mar 25, 2015)

RapShepard said:


> I'm down for Nakazawa to end her reign if it means Shida loses lol


Lol Joshi’s get no love


----------



## Geeee (Aug 9, 2010)

very hard-hitting match up so far


----------



## RapShepard (Jun 20, 2014)

SAMCRO said:


> Yeah same, i'd take anyone right now, just get the belt off her boring ass. Put it on someone who can entertain me, someone who can cut promos and get me invested in their character and matches. I need more than just being a good wrestler.


Yeah they've done her and the division a huge disservice with this title reign. It's been a year of irrelevance for her and the belt.


----------



## 3venflow (Feb 3, 2019)

Loving the matwork here.


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

My minor issue is they do too many face vs face matches


----------



## SAMCRO (Jul 10, 2006)

What is with Shida's weird ass cameltoe shoes? those look hideous.


----------



## Prosper (Mar 25, 2015)

Real technical so far


----------



## RapShepard (Jun 20, 2014)

Chan Hung said:


> Nakazawa would be the equivalent of R Truth


I fuck with R Truth lol. Nakazawa is the type of low card ridiculousness I can support


Prosper said:


> Lol Joshi’s get no love


Not until promoters write them right lol.


----------



## TD Stinger (May 9, 2012)

Chan Hung said:


> Nakazawa would be the equivalent of R Truth


How DARE you insult the greatness that is Truth by comparing him to Nakazawa.


----------



## Prosper (Mar 25, 2015)

SAMCRO said:


> What is with Shida's weird ass cameltoe shows? those look hideous.


Lol you notice the smallest things


----------



## Geeee (Aug 9, 2010)

SAMCRO said:


> What is with Shida's weird ass cameltoe shows? those look hideous.


They're like ninja shoes


----------



## 3venflow (Feb 3, 2019)

Heelish vibes from Shida. Reminds me of Tanahashi in face vs face matches where he'd assume the role of cocky champion.


----------



## Prosper (Mar 25, 2015)

Really good match so far I love me some Tay Conti


----------



## P Thriller (Jan 6, 2016)

Conti still needs a lot of improvement. She is so hesitant running the ropes, moves so slow between spots. Selling isnt very good either. Strikes are good though


----------



## SAMCRO (Jul 10, 2006)

RapShepard said:


> Yeah they've done her and the division a huge disservice with this title reign. It's been a year of irrelevance for her and the belt.


Yeah that was the same with Rhio's title reign too, they can't book this division for shit. Terrible champions, and terrible booking, they've yet to have 1 charismatic entertaining womens champion, they've all been boring Japanese women who can't talk and Nyla's awful ass had a reign for a cup of coffee.


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

Come on Tay..


----------



## SAMCRO (Jul 10, 2006)

Prosper said:


> Lol you notice the smallest things


I mean they was right in the center of the screen with the camera zoomed in on them, hard not to notice.


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐ (Apr 21, 2014)

*Want to protect Tay so she doesn't get shit canned after losing this match? Have Britt interfere and cost her by attacking Shida.*


----------



## RapShepard (Jun 20, 2014)

Tay is dragging this down.


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

BOSS of Bel-Air said:


> *Want to protect Tay so she doesn't get shit canned after losing this match? Have Britt interfere and cost her by attacking Shida.*


I forgot. good point, britt probably to fuck them both over lmfao or nyla and vickie guerrero


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐ (Apr 21, 2014)

SAMCRO said:


> What is with Shida's weird ass cameltoe shoes? those look hideous.


*She's been rocking those Ninja Turtles slippers this whole time.*


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

RapShepard said:


> Tay is dragging this down.


that booty has my interest, so far good match


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐ (Apr 21, 2014)

Chan Hung said:


> I forgot. good point, britt probably to fuck them both over lmfao or nyla and vickie guerrero


*If Brit wants to abuse the rankings properly, she has to attack Shida. The DQ will count as a loss for Tay.*


----------



## SAMCRO (Jul 10, 2006)

Of course she kicks out...cause fuck finishers.


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

This is so far match of the night.


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

Damnnnn Shida wins. Yeeeawwwwwnnnnn Shiddda! Jk


----------



## RapShepard (Jun 20, 2014)

Shida the new 3 star Cody


----------



## SAMCRO (Jul 10, 2006)

And Shida's never ending title reign continues......


----------



## RainmakerV2 (Nov 8, 2017)

That might be a TV MOTY candidate.


----------



## Whoanma (Apr 5, 2016)

And there goes Tay.


----------



## kyledriver (May 22, 2020)

That was such a great change of pace. Wow. Loving me some heel shida

Sent from my POCOPHONE F1 using Tapatalk


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

YES DR BRITT Babayyy


----------



## 3venflow (Feb 3, 2019)

Here we go!


----------



## RainmakerV2 (Nov 8, 2017)

THE DOCTOR WILL SEE YOU NOWWWWWWWWWW


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

Whoanma said:


> And there goes Tay.


Poor Tay, back to Onlyfans. J/k


----------



## SAMCRO (Jul 10, 2006)

Britt looking sexy as fuck. They better put the belt on her, if Shida beats her then i seriously have no hope left for this womens division.


----------



## Prosper (Mar 25, 2015)

Great match Britt vs Shida at DON3 let’s go


----------



## Alright_Mate (Jul 21, 2014)

That match was badass.

WWE really missed the boat on Tay Conti.

Now get that title on Britt.


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

Serious Miro, Me Likes


----------



## RapShepard (Jun 20, 2014)

We don't believe you Miro


----------



## Ham and Egger (Dec 13, 2005)

That was a sick spot from Shida. Wow, they fucking killed it. Conti has come such a long way and is showing she can be a future title holder. DMD is up next!


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

Alright_Mate said:


> That match was badass.
> 
> WWE really missed the boat on Tay Conti.
> 
> Now get that title on Britt.


Good match, so far best of the night with Shida/Tay


----------



## Prosper (Mar 25, 2015)

Miro is coming to kill everyone


----------



## TD Stinger (May 9, 2012)

Match had it's little messy moments but Shida vs. Tay had a battle. Both women looked really good. Good match.


----------



## ElTerrible (Feb 8, 2004)




----------



## #BadNewsSanta (Sep 26, 2004)

Tay/Shida was a great match. Enjoyed it more than I was expecting.


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

Does Raw or SD do Pyro?


----------



## rbl85 (Nov 21, 2017)

SAMCRO said:


> Of course she kicks out...cause fuck finishers.



It's not Tay finisher anymore.

Tay conti finisher now is her DDT


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

In Before Jim Cornette bashes the "PAID FANS" for singing along right now


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐ (Apr 21, 2014)

*I hope y'all enjoyed the past month of Tay because we won't be seeing her on TV for a while.*


----------



## Whoanma (Apr 5, 2016)




----------



## RapShepard (Jun 20, 2014)

I can't wait for Jericho to retire lol. I understand how folk felt about Kane from 2014 onwards


----------



## Ham and Egger (Dec 13, 2005)

Miro to beat Brian Cage for the FTW championship confirmed.


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

SAMCRO said:


> Britt looking sexy as fuck. They better put the belt on her, if Shida beats her then i seriously have no hope left for this womens division.


It has to happen. If not it would be an epic fail on AEW's part.


----------



## ElTerrible (Feb 8, 2004)

BOSS of Bel-Air said:


> *I hope y'all enjoyed the past month of Tay because we won't be seeing her on TV for a while.*


Sure.


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

Ham and Egger said:


> Miro to beat Brian Cage for the FTW championship confirmed.


I'd be down for Miro vs Brian Cage lol


----------



## Prosper (Mar 25, 2015)

I think Jericho has a bunch of Fozzy dates coming up they’re prolly gonna write him off TV at Blood and Guts


----------



## RainmakerV2 (Nov 8, 2017)

Wtf was that Hager. Lol


----------



## RapShepard (Jun 20, 2014)

Just forced joke after forced joke hate him


----------



## Prosper (Mar 25, 2015)

You can’t say that on TV Jake lmao


----------



## 3venflow (Feb 3, 2019)

Inner Circle are cool as fuck again.


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

About time we hear this guy talk


----------



## Prosper (Mar 25, 2015)

Santana looks like a Latino Eazy E


----------



## shandcraig (Mar 23, 2008)

When are we getting a heel Spanish stable dammit. I mean this is pretty much mostly Latino members lol


----------



## RapShepard (Jun 20, 2014)

That was corny see the size of their heart


Prosper said:


> I think Jericho has a bunch of Fozzy dates coming up they’re prolly gonna write him off TV at Blood and Guts


Let's hope so


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐ (Apr 21, 2014)

*It's her time now!














*


----------



## RainmakerV2 (Nov 8, 2017)

Yeah. This sucks. Should have let Jerichos immortal promo breathe another week. This is shitty.


----------



## RapShepard (Jun 20, 2014)

How is this a Jericho anybody is still behind lol


----------



## One Shed (Jan 7, 2014)

Jericho needs to lay off the drugs.


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

I guess Jericho is trying to out-HHH the time of his promos


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐ (Apr 21, 2014)

*Can we talk about how it's about to be May and Shida has only wrestled two singles matches? How can people defend this s***?*


----------



## TD Stinger (May 9, 2012)

2 things I've learned:

1. Let Santana talk more. He's great.

2. Don't let Hager talk at all.


----------



## Ham and Egger (Dec 13, 2005)

Jericho needs to lay off the booze. That was a horrible song, Jericho. Lol


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

This is kind of boring.


----------



## RapShepard (Jun 20, 2014)

Eyes red as hell still 4/20 for Jericho lol


----------



## shandcraig (Mar 23, 2008)

BOSS of Bel-Air said:


> *Can we talk about how it's about to be May and Shida has only wrestled two singles matches? How can people defend this s***?*


Aew pretending ranks matter at its finest


----------



## Alright_Mate (Jul 21, 2014)

Can’t see Jericho’s song making the top of the music charts anytime soon.


----------



## RainmakerV2 (Nov 8, 2017)

That was terrible. Wtf


----------



## Derek30 (Jan 3, 2012)

Santana and Ortiz need a tag title run at some point. Love them.


----------



## P Thriller (Jan 6, 2016)

Not one of Jericho's better promos. Stupid at times actually.


----------



## Geeee (Aug 9, 2010)

Was that Adam Cole in the crowd?


----------



## Prosper (Mar 25, 2015)

Didn’t like the song LOL but the rest of the promo was okay, Santana needs to speak more


----------



## shandcraig (Mar 23, 2008)

I love that they do group middle fingers lol


----------



## TD Stinger (May 9, 2012)

Like I said, let Santana speak more. He's such a natural. And keep the mic out of Hager's hands.

Jericho went back and forth between being great and entertaining to just trying too hard at times (no more singing).


----------



## shandcraig (Mar 23, 2008)

Prosper said:


> Didn’t like the song LOL but the rest of the promo was okay, Santana needs to speak more


When inner circle breaks up maybe he will be the main guy of a Latino stable


----------



## 3venflow (Feb 3, 2019)

shandcraig said:


> Aew pretending ranks matter at its finest


Champions don't rank anyway.

Tay and Britt's contendership have been totally rankings based. Britt's been wrestling on Dark and Elevation to get herself up the charts.


----------



## Alright_Mate (Jul 21, 2014)

TD Stinger said:


> 2 things I've learned:
> 
> 1. Let Santana talk more. He's great.
> 
> 2. Don't let Hager talk at all.


Exactly what I was thinking during that segment.


----------



## Geeee (Aug 9, 2010)

It's weird that Hager spoke and Sammy didn't


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

P Thriller said:


> Not one of Jericho's better promos. Stupid at times actually.


I already dont really care for him as a face


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

Geeee said:


> It's weird that Hager spoke and Sammy didn't


Sammy did, he said straw in spanish lmfao


----------



## 3venflow (Feb 3, 2019)

Was it Santana or Ortiz who had a mini feud with Mox in 2019? I remember some good promos there.


----------



## somerandomfan (Dec 13, 2013)

Alright_Mate said:


> WWE really missed the boat on Tay Conti.


She's improved a ton since NXT, which really says something about the performance center... but in NXT she was getting lost in the shuffle so I'm glad she can stand out in AEW. 


TD Stinger said:


> 2 things I've learned:
> 
> 1. Let Santana talk more. He's great.
> 
> 2. Don't let Hager talk at all.


1: Oh definitely, and get a tag title run for Santana and Ortiz, it's long overdue.

2: I thought we've known that for years, that's why he usually had a manager or didn't talk at all even back in WWE.


Chan Hung said:


> Does Raw or SD do Pyro?


Ever since they went to the Thunder Dome yes


----------



## omaroo (Sep 19, 2006)

It's been an okay show so far. Did expect much more tbh.

Women's match was really good though. Really liked it.


----------



## FrankenTodd (Nov 14, 2013)

Yessss Billy!!!!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Prosper (Mar 25, 2015)

I’m liking all of these pre match promos they have been doing the last couple weeks


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

"Im an ass man...." Sonny Kiss would say yes. lol


----------



## TD Stinger (May 9, 2012)

Piss Break Time!


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

omaroo said:


> It's been an okay show so far. Did expect much more tbh.
> 
> Women's match was really good though. Really liked it.


This show has been okay at best. Much better on paper to be honest.


----------



## FrankenTodd (Nov 14, 2013)

RapShepard said:


> Eyes red as hell still 4/20 for Jericho lol


His eyes are red every week!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Ham and Egger (Dec 13, 2005)

QT bumping like a madman for Gunn.


----------



## The XL 2 (Sep 13, 2016)

Billy Gunn looks phenomenal physically


----------



## Prosper (Mar 25, 2015)

Billy Gunn still has such a great physique I hope I look like that at 50


----------



## Randy Lahey (Apr 14, 2014)

Billy Gunn does not look 57 years old!


----------



## NamelessJobber (Oct 16, 2020)

Just tuning in for real real now. Jericho singing? No thanks.. And now shitty ass QT and Gun..
Was everything before this good bad or ugly? I will have to go back to watch and read later.

@3venflow Yes, it was Santana feud with Mox. His promo was good then too. Talked about his dad who has passed since then. Should be used more and better.


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

Laaaazzzy Booking


----------



## Geeee (Aug 9, 2010)

BOSS of Bel-Air said:


> *I hope y'all enjoyed the past month of Tay because we won't be seeing her on TV for a while.*


I could see them doing Tay vs Jade because why not?


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

HES HULKING UP BAH GAWD


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

QT has more heat than the whole AEW roster HOLY SHIT HAHA


----------



## 3venflow (Feb 3, 2019)

This is much better than expected.


----------



## Ham and Egger (Dec 13, 2005)

Randy Lahey said:


> Billy Gunn does not look 57 years old!


He's 57!? 🤯

What the fuck is the excuse of the AEW roster when a 57 year old man has a better physique than you! I need to step my shit up too. Lol


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐ (Apr 21, 2014)

Geeee said:


> I could see them doing Tay vs Jade because why not?


*Why would you want that when Jade isn't losing?*


----------



## Geeee (Aug 9, 2010)

The Factory logo is just the Van Halen logo


----------



## RapShepard (Jun 20, 2014)

Is the referee slow? And that guT shot has to go.


----------



## Whoanma (Apr 5, 2016)




----------



## Alright_Mate (Jul 21, 2014)

It’s the guy from the UK Subway advert, Anthony Ogogo.


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

QT is actually pretty good as a heel. More interesting than i imagined.


----------



## #BadNewsSanta (Sep 26, 2004)

3venflow said:


> Was it Santana or Ortiz who had a mini feud with Mox in 2019? I remember some good promos there.


Yeah, Santana had this really good sit down promo with JR.






He did very well tonight as well.


----------



## Prosper (Mar 25, 2015)

I thought Dustins face paint was a face mask lol


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

HAHA That was a fun segment. I actually enjoyed this.


----------



## shandcraig (Mar 23, 2008)

Clearly that's a gimped chair because everyone's being very careful when they hold it lol


----------



## Prosper (Mar 25, 2015)

That was quick and effective, Comorotto looking like a beast there at the end


----------



## somerandomfan (Dec 13, 2013)

RapShepard said:


> Is the referee slow?


This is AEW, aren't they all?


----------



## Ham and Egger (Dec 13, 2005)

That chair shot had me gasping. Camaroto ate that shit for lunch.


----------



## Whoanma (Apr 5, 2016)

That no selling the chair shot was... eh... well...


----------



## TD Stinger (May 9, 2012)

Well, that match happened.

I did like the spot with Dustin and Caveman.


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

somerandomfan said:


> This is AEW, aren't they all?


Remember the first couple weeks when the refs actually were good? Me neither.


----------



## rbl85 (Nov 21, 2017)

Whoanma said:


> That no selling the chair shot was... eh... well...


What ?

It was great


----------



## Shock Street (Oct 27, 2020)

Not gonna lie the zoom in on Comorotos face after that chair shot made me laugh out loud. I need a gif of that pronto


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

Shock Street said:


> Not gonna lie the zoom in on Comorotos face after that chsir shot made me laugh out loud. I need a gif of that pronto


Same HAHA


----------



## Geeee (Aug 9, 2010)

BOSS of Bel-Air said:


> *Why would you want that when Jade isn't losing?*


I mean beating Tay would get Jade a lot of heat. Unless, they are trying to take it slow with Jade. Gives AEW an excuse to have them both on TV, since they are attractions for different reasons.


----------



## RainmakerV2 (Nov 8, 2017)

Billy was 9-0 going into that? Lol whys he not number 1 in the rankings?


----------



## rbl85 (Nov 21, 2017)

Chan Hung said:


> Same HAHA


It remind me of a wrestler of the 90 but can't remember the name


----------



## Whoanma (Apr 5, 2016)

rbl85 said:


> What ?
> 
> It was great


Nah, not for me. I didn’t like it.


----------



## rbl85 (Nov 21, 2017)

RainmakerV2 said:


> Billy was 9-0 going into that? Lol whys he not number 1 in the rankings?


Because the quality of win also count.


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

They all fucking look like the Village People Right Now


----------



## One Shed (Jan 7, 2014)

Wow they actually mentioned the Impact title match for the first time.


----------



## Prosper (Mar 25, 2015)

I’m loving the new Matt Jackson lol


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

Moxley and Kingston?


----------



## Wolf Mark (Jun 5, 2020)

Something feels weird when the guy in charge of Impact goes "You'll be the Impact World Champion!". How is this logical? Why would he want that?


----------



## RainmakerV2 (Nov 8, 2017)

rbl85 said:


> Because the quality of win also count.



Baker literally went from 5 to 1 just beating jobbers on Dark and Elevation.


This is why a ranking system is stupid.


----------



## shandcraig (Mar 23, 2008)

I want heels not nerds


----------



## somerandomfan (Dec 13, 2013)

If that's not Swann honking WTF are they doing.


----------



## Whoanma (Apr 5, 2016)

Two Sheds said:


> Wow they actually mentioned the Impact title match for the first time.


Right now? I missed that.


----------



## Wolf Mark (Jun 5, 2020)

OMG Stone Cold! Stone Cold!


----------



## RapShepard (Jun 20, 2014)

That end part was an of. Moxley just Rambling


----------



## One Shed (Jan 7, 2014)

Whoanma said:


> Right now? I missed that.


Yes, Don said "and soon to be the Impact world champ" but he did not mention when such an event might take place or how you could see it though heh.


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

Christian is up next. Hopefully this is a better match than the last one he had.


----------



## PavelGaborik (Oct 30, 2015)

This should be good.


----------



## FrankenTodd (Nov 14, 2013)

Wolf Mark said:


> OMG Stone Cold! Stone Cold!


I thought the same thing 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## #BadNewsSanta (Sep 26, 2004)

That was great. Moxley and Kingston were awesome there.


----------



## RapShepard (Jun 20, 2014)

Hobbs got a severe case of dumb face and beat with the ugly stick


----------



## Wolf Mark (Jun 5, 2020)

Please do not job Hobbs.


----------



## Trophies (Jul 27, 2016)

Mox and Kingston...good shit.


----------



## Shock Street (Oct 27, 2020)

Mox and Eddie together is awesome


----------



## TD Stinger (May 9, 2012)

Love Mox and Kingston together, the truck thing was cool. Only wish we could have seen a brawl afterwards.


----------



## Prosper (Mar 25, 2015)

Lmao that was great from Mox and Kingston


----------



## RapShepard (Jun 20, 2014)

Wolf Mark said:


> Please do not job Hobbs.


He has to, definitely shouldn't be beating Christian


----------



## Ham and Egger (Dec 13, 2005)

So..... they weren't inside the trailer? So who was honking outside then if it wasn't Mox?


----------



## 3venflow (Feb 3, 2019)

Tony Khan said before that since he's paying for ads on IMPACT, they have to pay to promote the PPV. Haha.


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

Sorry Willy Hobbs....you gonna get to jobbin right now.

Page vs Brian Cage next week? I'll take it!


----------



## Prosper (Mar 25, 2015)

Hangman vs Brian Cage oh shit


----------



## Kowalski's Killer (Aug 23, 2013)

Ham and Egger said:


> So..... they weren't inside the trailer? So who was honking outside then if it wasn't Mox?


Yeah. I didn't get that.


----------



## RapShepard (Jun 20, 2014)

3venflow said:


> Tony Khan said before that since he's paying for ads on IMPACT, they have to pay to promote the PPV. Haha.


I mean it's funny to say on Impact but does nothing for the working agreement. Impact is really slutting themselves out here lol


----------



## Geeee (Aug 9, 2010)

They may actually be setting up Page and Cage vs Page and Cage


----------



## Whoanma (Apr 5, 2016)

And we thought they were writing out Morley.


----------



## PavelGaborik (Oct 30, 2015)

Ham and Egger said:


> So..... they weren't inside the trailer? So who was honking outside then if it wasn't Mox?


My interpretation was they quickly ran out.


----------



## Wolf Mark (Jun 5, 2020)

RapShepard said:


> He has to, definitely shouldn't be beating Christian


Old man was pumping air the other day and he's built like a stick and now he's facing this monster, a younger man to boot. Logically he should not beat Hobbs.


----------



## 3venflow (Feb 3, 2019)

TD Stinger said:


> Love Mox and Kingston together, the truck thing was cool. Only wish we could have seen a brawl afterwards.


Kind of glad we didn't. AEW books too many brawls so it was nice to see some restraint.


----------



## Whoanma (Apr 5, 2016)

Two Sheds said:


> Yes, Don said "and soon to be the Impact world champ" but he did not mention when such an event might take place or how you could see it though heh.


So, zero build on Dynamite. Nice.


----------



## Wolf Mark (Jun 5, 2020)

Ham and Egger said:


> So..... they weren't inside the trailer? So who was honking outside then if it wasn't Mox?


Damn that's a good point there! Tony not following the continuity. lol


----------



## Prosper (Mar 25, 2015)

Geeee said:


> They may actually be setting up Page and Cage vs Page and Cage


Lol they’re definitely doing it


----------



## Trophies (Jul 27, 2016)

Ham and Egger said:


> So..... they weren't inside the trailer? So who was honking outside then if it wasn't Mox?


I thought maybe Rich Swann finally made his way to Dynamite lol


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

Geeee said:


> They may actually be setting up Page and Cage vs Page and Cage


And they all will fight inside a Ragin' Cage!


----------



## RainmakerV2 (Nov 8, 2017)

Im sorry, but Christian in 2021 does nothing for me at all.


----------



## Wolf Mark (Jun 5, 2020)

Hobbs, a face not even his mother liked!


----------



## One Shed (Jan 7, 2014)

Wolf Mark said:


> Damn that's a good point there! Tony not following the continuity. lol


ADHD.


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

If Hobbs loses today thats two from Team Taz been jobbin'.


----------



## One Shed (Jan 7, 2014)

In wrestling, you may not want to go by a name that rhymes with "jobs." You might get a nickname.


----------



## Prosper (Mar 25, 2015)

Crazy that WWE didn’t let Christian wrestle after seeing that he can still go at at least a decent level


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

Ethan Page vs. Hangman Page vs Brian Cage vs Christian Cage In a Cage Match. Someone Page Somebody!


----------



## Extremelyunderrated (Apr 22, 2021)

This has been a fantastic show, AEW and WWE are night and day...WWE is lackluster currently and AEW has been firing on all cylinders.


----------



## Extremelyunderrated (Apr 22, 2021)

Prosper said:


> Crazy that WWE didn’t let Christian wrestle after seeing that he can still go at at least a decent level


Doesn't Vince hate Christian?


----------



## 3venflow (Feb 3, 2019)

This is very good professional wrestling.


----------



## Wolf Mark (Jun 5, 2020)

I didn't like in 2006 when CC defeated Monty Brown, I won't like him winning here. But I get it, he's a big star, etc....


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

Extremelyunderrated said:


> This has been a fantastic show, AEW and WWE are night and day...WWE is lackluster currently and AEW has been firing on all cylinders.


At least AEW doesn't seem too staged despite some cringey shit they do.


----------



## Extremelyunderrated (Apr 22, 2021)

Wolf Mark said:


> I didn't like in 2006 when CC defeated Monty Brown, I won't like him winning here. But I get it, he's a big star, etc....


I agree, but Hobbs is still green.


----------



## Prosper (Mar 25, 2015)

Hobbs and Cage putting together a nice heavy hitter match here, I’m surprised


----------



## Whoanma (Apr 5, 2016)

Here, Hobbs.


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

Why is Starks there


----------



## Prosper (Mar 25, 2015)

Extremelyunderrated said:


> Doesn't Vince hate Christian?


Lol probably


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

Next week looks like shit except two matches


----------



## Extremelyunderrated (Apr 22, 2021)

Fantastic performance from Christian. I look forward to the eventual Christian and Omega match.


----------



## One Shed (Jan 7, 2014)

Penta vs Trashidy? Ugh.


----------



## Wolf Mark (Jun 5, 2020)

Chan Hung said:


> Why is Starks there


He's a good friend.


----------



## Extremelyunderrated (Apr 22, 2021)

Prosper said:


> Lol probably


Wasn't there something regarding a blue dot over his face or something like that ?


----------



## Geeee (Aug 9, 2010)

Awww nice guy Ricky Starks helping out his friend


----------



## Whoanma (Apr 5, 2016)

Statlander vs. Penelope Ford. Just because.


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

So Jade to be managed by Vickie "Excuse Me" Guerrero


----------



## FrankenTodd (Nov 14, 2013)

Shit I thought they said young fucks were next and near fainted from exhaustion 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## PavelGaborik (Oct 30, 2015)

Hobbs/Christian was good. 

This should be the excellent


----------



## Whoanma (Apr 5, 2016)

A wild Ororo Munroe appears!


----------



## Prosper (Mar 25, 2015)

Decent card next week




Whoanma said:


> Statlander vs. Penelope Ford. Just because.


They were feuding before her injury and restarted it during Arcade Anarchy it makes sense


----------



## Alright_Mate (Jul 21, 2014)

Predictable.

Good showing from Hobbs though.


----------



## RainmakerV2 (Nov 8, 2017)

No Miro next week. Guess he will cut another super threatening video package.


----------



## TD Stinger (May 9, 2012)

Well, next week's card isn't as hot as tonight's, to say the least.

As far as Christian vs. Hobbs goes, Christian made him look really good and Hobbs had some impressive spots.


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐ (Apr 21, 2014)

*The Bucks and Sydal match is an instant skip, but everything else next week looks good.*


----------



## Whoanma (Apr 5, 2016)

Prosper said:


> *They were feuding before her injury* and restarted it during Arcade Anarchy it makes sense


So much time has passed I’d forgot about that.


----------



## somerandomfan (Dec 13, 2013)

Prosper said:


> Crazy that WWE didn’t let Christian wrestle after seeing that he can still go at at least a decent level


They did at the rumble, although I guess getting to wrestle in the rumble doesn't mean _that_ much but they did let him stay in there for a while.


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

TD Stinger said:


> Well, next week's card isn't as hot as tonight's, to say the least.
> 
> As far as Christian vs. Hobbs goes, Christian made him look really good and Hobbs had some impressive spots.


Next Weeks card looks Awful as Fuck


----------



## rbl85 (Nov 21, 2017)

BOSS of Bel-Air said:


> *The Bucks and Sydal match is an instant skip, but everything else next week looks good.*


The match might be but Mox and Kingston will probably be in there too.


----------



## RapShepard (Jun 20, 2014)

I'mma make 2 bold predictions

1. Jungle Boy Cheats to win

2. There will be a winner


----------



## Wolf Mark (Jun 5, 2020)

Man that Jungle Boy theme is corny


----------



## TD Stinger (May 9, 2012)

I'll predict Miro attacks Darby after the main event.


----------



## Whoanma (Apr 5, 2016)




----------



## Extremelyunderrated (Apr 22, 2021)

Jungle boy is dope and all I just wish he would change his name to something else because he's a great wrestler but this gimmick comes across as cheesy and childish.


----------



## Prosper (Mar 25, 2015)

My boy Darby! This should be a banger


----------



## scshaastin (Feb 24, 2016)

When was the fan voting for this Match?


----------



## Extremelyunderrated (Apr 22, 2021)

RapShepard said:


> I'mma make 2 bold predictions
> 
> 1. Jungle Boy Cheats to win
> 
> 2. There will be a winner


It would be cool if he turned heel and dropped the tarzan gimmick.


----------



## Geeee (Aug 9, 2010)

Darby's paint must have taken hours tonight.


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

Good start!!


----------



## Geeee (Aug 9, 2010)

One thing I've noticed is that Marko hasn't been with Jungle Express lately


----------



## PavelGaborik (Oct 30, 2015)

Jungle Boy was only around Darby's size for his debut. 

Dude has been putting in work at the gym


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

Good fucking start.


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

Jungle Boy putting on mass. Darby also little bigger, not much but some.


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

Please no fuckery AEW.


----------



## Wolf Mark (Jun 5, 2020)

Really love the JB love from JR! If JR had the book, he would push him to the moon, I feel.


----------



## WrestleFAQ (May 26, 2020)

Paint getting everywhere . . .


----------



## Prosper (Mar 25, 2015)

Extremelyunderrated said:


> It would be cool if he turned heel and dropped the tarzan gimmick.


Jungle Boy is probably gonna be a career babyface like Rey Mysterio


----------



## somerandomfan (Dec 13, 2013)

Geeee said:


> One thing I've noticed is that Marko hasn't been with Jungle Express lately


----------



## Extremelyunderrated (Apr 22, 2021)

Would be dope if Samoa Joe secretly signed with the company and debuted tonight attacking Darby


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐ (Apr 21, 2014)

*This should be good. I've been looking forward to it all week.*


----------



## One Shed (Jan 7, 2014)

Geeee said:


> One thing I've noticed is that Marko hasn't been with Jungle Express lately


Florida started requiring in person schools again.


----------



## Wolf Mark (Jun 5, 2020)

Extremelyunderrated said:


> Would be dope if Samoa Joe secretly signed with the company and debuted tonight attacking Darby


I think he has a non-compete clause for a while but I'm not sure


----------



## Whoanma (Apr 5, 2016)

Two Sheds said:


> Florida started requiring in person schools again.


----------



## RainmakerV2 (Nov 8, 2017)

I really wish you could have just one match nowadays without a commercial.


----------



## scshaastin (Feb 24, 2016)

Wolf Mark said:


> I think he has a non-compete clause for a while but I'm not sure


Usually 90 days


----------



## Prosper (Mar 25, 2015)

Big time superplex damn they got high


----------



## Extremelyunderrated (Apr 22, 2021)

Wolf Mark said:


> I think he has a non-compete clause for a while but I'm not sure


That sucks, maybe he will be able to debut this fall then at their big show "All In." Or if it's 90 days then at DON


----------



## 3venflow (Feb 3, 2019)

These kids are working and selling their asses off here.


----------



## Extremelyunderrated (Apr 22, 2021)

Two Sheds said:


> Florida started requiring in person schools again.


You win the night


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

Extremelyunderrated said:


> Would be dope if Samoa Joe secretly signed with the company and debuted tonight attacking Darby


I'd mark the fuck out. If Joe just came out of nowhere. BUT...i think AEW has to announce surprises, right? lol


----------



## Extremelyunderrated (Apr 22, 2021)

Darby is seriously like a young Jeff Hardy


----------



## PavelGaborik (Oct 30, 2015)

Loving this


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

Holy Fuck Darby is getting hammered


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

Good fucking match.


----------



## FrankenTodd (Nov 14, 2013)

Wolf Mark said:


> Man that Jungle Boy theme is corny


From a one hit wonder 80s band, but I always did like it. Made me flashback to 85 when Jungle Boy first came out to it.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## 3venflow (Feb 3, 2019)

Bottom, middle and over the top rope triple dive. Wow


----------



## Extremelyunderrated (Apr 22, 2021)

It's crazy how Darby pulls you into all of his matches and makes you care about him with his tremendous selling. Fantastic match


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

5 minutes left~!!


----------



## Whoanma (Apr 5, 2016)

Jungle Boy on fire there.


----------



## Prosper (Mar 25, 2015)

This is just as good as I expected for TV too bad there’s only five min left in the show that’s a blower


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

Some good shit.


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

This is actually ONE match i would like to last longer.


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

Anyone else think he was gonna turn on Jungle boy?


----------



## RainmakerV2 (Nov 8, 2017)

With how they keep mentioning TV time why do I feel like this is about to have a fucky finish?


----------



## Geeee (Aug 9, 2010)

Kinda like a double coffin drop


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

Holy Fuck!!


----------



## Extremelyunderrated (Apr 22, 2021)

Are they going to make this end in a TV time limit ?


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

Jungle Boy cant afford to lose can he?


----------



## qntntgood (Mar 12, 2010)

BOSS of Bel-Air said:


> *The Bucks and Sydal match is an instant skip, but everything else next week looks good.*


Indeed,these vanilla midget matches are over kill.


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐ (Apr 21, 2014)

*I think Cornette is going to be very happy with this main event. It's super solid.*


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

Time limit draw???


----------



## Wolf Mark (Jun 5, 2020)

FrankenTodd said:


> From a one hit wonder 80s band, but I always did like it. Made me flashback to 85 when Jungle Boy first came out to it.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I used to like that song but it feels too outdated. And that song with a Tarzan gimmick is too much to me.


----------



## 3venflow (Feb 3, 2019)

Sting vs Luchasaurus in a Jurassic Park cinematic match


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

HOLY FUCK...


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

3venflow said:


> Sting vs Luchasaurus in a Jurassic Park cinematic match


In a Jurassic Park?


----------



## RainmakerV2 (Nov 8, 2017)

Its 958..im sensing a draw.


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

Fuck, no telling here who wins. Damn. 2 minutes left


----------



## La Parka (Oct 28, 2008)

and STILLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLL


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

WOWWWWWWW . What a fucking match!!!! A+


----------



## One Shed (Jan 7, 2014)

Still time for something to happen.


----------



## RapShepard (Jun 20, 2014)

What is their obsession with giving Darby so many roll up wins?


----------



## Prosper (Mar 25, 2015)

This is a future PPV main event match for sure.


----------



## Extremelyunderrated (Apr 22, 2021)

What a match


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

And they end the match with two shit stains nobody cares about. Why does AEW always have shit happen after every fucking match. God Damn.


----------



## Extremelyunderrated (Apr 22, 2021)

JB showed some heel tendencies


----------



## FrankenTodd (Nov 14, 2013)

No surprise 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## RainmakerV2 (Nov 8, 2017)

Hey look a post match brawl super new


----------



## One Shed (Jan 7, 2014)

Well, this is a horrible afterbirth to a great match.


----------



## Whoanma (Apr 5, 2016)

These two are great. Kudos to both.


----------



## La Parka (Oct 28, 2008)

Two Sheds said:


> Still time for something to happen.


the obligatory afterbirth has arrived


----------



## 3venflow (Feb 3, 2019)

Aww yeah let's have Ethan vs Darby. it was an amazing feud in Evolve.


----------



## Ham and Egger (Dec 13, 2005)

That was a hell of a pin and what a match!!!! THE FUTURE IS NOW!


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

They had to fucking ruin a great match. LOLAEW


----------



## NamelessJobber (Oct 16, 2020)

Darby/Jungle match is terrific. Both so talented. Wish Jungle was solo, no Jurassic Express.
Also agree with @Prosper that Jungle prob face for life. Just can't see him as a heel.


----------



## Extremelyunderrated (Apr 22, 2021)

They end that match with two dweebs that nobody cares about? Cool..


----------



## Randy Lahey (Apr 14, 2014)

Chan Hung said:


> And they end the match with two shit stains nobody cares about. Why does AEW always have shit happen after every fucking match. God Damn.


I'm convinced it's because TK thinks the loser loses heat when they lose , so the run in is used to make people forget the loss. It's silly.


----------



## PavelGaborik (Oct 30, 2015)

Awesome match


----------



## GimmeABreakJess (Jan 30, 2011)

Great match! On a side note, I don't know how or why - but Jungle Boy's hair somehow made me crave rahman noodles.


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

If you take away that shit of an ending it would have been much better to end with just Darby winning. Too bad JB never gets the big "W".


----------



## Prosper (Mar 25, 2015)

That was a helluva match


----------



## shandcraig (Mar 23, 2008)

they could have gone so much more in aew


----------



## rbl85 (Nov 21, 2017)

I think Miro is going to beat Darby


----------



## FrankenTodd (Nov 14, 2013)

Extremelyunderrated said:


> Would be dope if Samoa Joe secretly signed with the company and debuted tonight attacking Darby


They never have secret signings on here. They always pre announce shit 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## RainmakerV2 (Nov 8, 2017)

They use post match brawls as a storytelling crutch so damn much.


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐ (Apr 21, 2014)

*That was everything I wanted and more. I could have done without the stupid ass Sting and Luchasaurus interaction, but the match was fire. *


----------



## Whoanma (Apr 5, 2016)

FrankenTodd said:


> They never have secret signings on here. They always pre announce shit
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I think I read somewhere that TNT want it that way.


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐ (Apr 21, 2014)

*Of course we can't just go home without a senseless afterbirth.*


----------



## FrankenTodd (Nov 14, 2013)

Not enough Omega for me tonight 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Prosper (Mar 25, 2015)

Surprised to see Luchasaurus showing some heel stuff there with Sting


----------



## Wolf Mark (Jun 5, 2020)

So what's with Archer being in love with Sting suddenly. Will it make Jake turn on him and side with Page and SS?


----------



## qntntgood (Mar 12, 2010)

Wolf Mark said:


> Man that Jungle Boy theme is corny


Agreed,they should have given him guns and roses as a theme.


----------



## FrankenTodd (Nov 14, 2013)

Whoanma said:


> I think I read somewhere that TNT want it that way.


Damn that stinks.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Prosper (Mar 25, 2015)

rbl85 said:


> I think Miro is going to beat Darby


Miro keeps having segments about winning titles and he won't be facing Omega so I think it'll be Miro vs Darby at DONIII for sure


----------



## RapShepard (Jun 20, 2014)

Prosper said:


> Surprised to see Luchasaurus showing some heel stuff there with Sting


To be fair Sting was outta line, old man had it coming lol


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

Prosper said:


> Surprised to see Luchasaurus showing some heel stuff there with Sting


Actually seemed like Sting pushed him and tried to hit him first, no?


----------



## One Shed (Jan 7, 2014)

FrankenTodd said:


> Not enough Omega for me tonight
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Not like he is up to anything interesting this weekend right?


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

qntntgood said:


> Agreed,they should have given him guns and roses as a theme.


That would have been sweet.


----------



## La Parka (Oct 28, 2008)

RapShepard said:


> To be fair Sting was outta line, old man had it coming lol


Luchasaurus was the one outta line getting involved in a title match.

I'm glad Sting whooped his ass right in front of the entire world.


----------



## Prosper (Mar 25, 2015)

RapShepard said:


> To be fair Sting was outta line, old man had it coming lol





Chan Hung said:


> Actually seemed like Sting pushed him and tried to hit him first, no?


After Luchasaurus helped JB back in the ring lol Lucha deserved his ass whopped more


----------



## Whoanma (Apr 5, 2016)

No build at all to Omega vs Swann title x title...


----------



## Randy Lahey (Apr 14, 2014)

I thought i was a decent show, but you can definitely tell AEW is trying to make Moxley the 2020s version of Stone Cold Steve Austin. Rolling up in the giant wheels truck was a scene straight out of Raw circa 1998. Then having the truck ram the trailer


----------



## Prosper (Mar 25, 2015)

I think tonight's show was good enough to get them another 1.2 million overall, we'll see 

Most likely a drop off with no Mike Tyson though


----------



## One Shed (Jan 7, 2014)

Whoanma said:


> No build at all to Omega vs Swann title x title...


"Hey, our world champ is going up against another one this weekend in a title vs title match! Maybe we should tell our fans how to watch it!"
"Nah, best not mention it. People might think we were trying to sell them a product or something."


----------



## Wolf Mark (Jun 5, 2020)

Randy Lahey said:


> I thought i was a decent show, but you can definitely tell AEW is trying to make Moxley the 2020s version of Stone Cold Steve Austin. Rolling up in the giant wheels truck was a scene straight out of Raw circa 1998. Then having the truck ram the trailer


There's not a lot of imagination in that man's head.


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

Great main event, post match sucked but least it didnt fuck up the actual match.


----------



## Alright_Mate (Jul 21, 2014)

Unsurprisingly a decent show tonight.

Both title matches delivered. Hobbs had a good showing against Christian. Enjoyed Penta & Alex’s heel work. MJF cut the best promo on the show. Decent segment with Moxley & Kingston.

Just a couple of gripes tonight. Jericho’s promo was disappointing. Very hard to care about the QT storyline. Finishing the episode with Scorpio Sky and Ethan Page was underwhelming.

I’d give that Dynamite 8/10.


----------



## Whoanma (Apr 5, 2016)

Two Sheds said:


> "Hey, our world champ is going up against another one this weekend in a title vs title match! Maybe we should tell our fans how to watch it!"
> "Nah, best not mention it. People might think we were trying to sell them a product or something."


I don’t get it, really. It’s absurd. That should be the most important storyline to be shown on Dynamite but there’s no acknowledgement besides a blink and you’ll miss it remark by Callis about Omega becoming the new Impact champ. I’m perplexed.


----------



## taker1986 (Sep 14, 2016)

Very good show. Only thing I would've changed is that I would've dropped the Gunn QT match and given the other matches more time. But apart from that I enjoyed it, especially the 2 title matches which really delivered.


----------



## somerandomfan (Dec 13, 2013)

Whoanma said:


> I don’t get it, really. It’s absurd. That should be the most important storyline to be shown on Dynamite but there’s no acknowledgement besides a blink and you’ll miss it remark by Callis about Omega becoming the new Impact champ. I’m perplexed.


It's so odd they've built up a potential match with Christian Cage more than an actual confirmed title defense that's also an interpromotional champion vs champion match...


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

Next week the only good match is Page vs Cage


----------



## Joe Gill (Jun 29, 2019)

main event match was great....should have just ended the show with a handshake....no one gives a shit about scorpio sky or ethan hawk


----------



## TD Stinger (May 9, 2012)

Full Show Review:

*Hangman vs. Starks was a very solid opener, save for Starks damn near breaking his neck on that German spot. That looked rough. Hangman has just looked so good as of late, so fluid and quick. And Starks to his credit did well too. Highlight of the match for me was Starks doing that Deadlift Liger Bomb. Also like that Hangman is using a Submission finish now too.

*Pentagon vs. Trent was decent. There were a couple of ugly looking spots (and not in a good way), mainly the Piledriver on the apron that didn't go as intended. And Penta in a singles match when he doesn't have his brother to carry him is hit or miss. But, Trent was on top of his game as usual. Finish was a bit over booked but I like Alex getting more involved at ringside. He's such a slimy manager, I can't wait for a babyface to eventually knock him out.

*The Pinnacle promo was weird. I think Wardlow did well and I like they reference Jericho's botch when talking about him. And MJF did his usual thing too, though I could do with less insider references. But then to have FTR and Spears just sit there and do and say nothing....I don't know, it came off as awkward. I'm not really feeling this group as a team yet.

*Shida vs. Conti was a very good match. I'll get the one thing I didn't like out of the way. Shida did a Superplex spot and then Tay immediately got up to do a kick befor then falling down. Look, I think spots where you're running on adrenaline and hit one big move before you collapse can work, but not like that. That aside I thought both women worked well together. Really liked Conti's Senton and Shida's huge Backbreaker on the top rope. All lead to a nice finish. Not sold on Shida's finisher though.

*The Inner Circle Promo was hit and miss for me. When it was Hager trying to talk and Jericho trying too hard to be funny, it was bad. But when it was Santana talking and Jericho being more focused, it was good.

*Yeah won't act like I really cared about QT vs. Gunn. It was a match that happened. At least they spotlighted Ogogo helping get the win and Comoroto taking that wicked chair shot to the head and no selling it. Now that's no selling done right.

*Christian vs. Hobbs was a solid match. Christian made him look as good as possible and Hobbs pulled a couple of nice moves. Liked the finish of Christian taking advantage of the over confident younger star.

*And the main event was very good. No wasted motion between both men, just constant moves and reversals. Interesting that Darby resorted to cheating, or at least playing dirty, to win. That could go a couple of ways. Maybe plant the seeds for a heel Darby, which honestly as I say it is doubtful. It could also inspire Jungle Boy to play dirty in the future.

I also did laugh at Sting & Luchasaurus lightly tussling to the back.

As far as the Page & Scorpio run in goes, not really sure what to think yet. I mean we've seen Scorpio & Page targeting Sting the last couple weeks, and here they take out Darby. What's the motivation? Is this because Darby beat Scorpio in that TNT Title match a few weeks ago? Is this just trying to make a name for yourself against Sting? A little of both? Archer's inclusion in this feels weird but at least he's doing something.

So yeah, overall a pretty fun show. There was nothing really bad on the show. Even QT vs. Gunn. I mean I didn't really care about it, but at least accomplished a couple of things.


----------



## 3venflow (Feb 3, 2019)

Aftershow thoughts...

Hangman vs. Starks was a terrific opener, even if a little sloppier than expected in parts. Starks had the worrying landing on his neck and seemed to legit hurt his ankle, but the work was very good for the most part. Ricky has some of the best facial expressions in the company. Hangman is so wholesome, I just love watching him. I loved Hangman's submission, hooking Stark's injured ankle and the chin for the win in 8:52. *3 1/2**

Obligatory run-in from the Dark Order, but it set up Hangman vs. Brian Cage for next week and I'm down for that.

Trent? vs. Penta was a good 11 minute match. To be honest, Penta doesn't look at the level he used to, but is still a very good midcarder to have and full of charisma. Alex A is working well as his sleazy heel manager too. Trent is one of the most underrated guys in AEW, largely as he's part of Best Friends who often get labelled comedy. He was in line for a big push in NJPW and Tony Khan had to work hard to convince him to join AEW. I expected him to win this, but Penta finally avenged his loss to Trent from Dark in 2019 after some help from Alex. As is often the case in AEW, there was a little too much overbooking at the end, but a good match. *3**

The Pinnacle interview was good. Wardlow actually being allowed to speak was great. That guy has money written all over him. Only MJF spoke besides Wardlow and did a good job of hyping Blood & Guts. Spears has wisely dropped the blond.

Shida vs. Tay was an outstanding match again for the women's division. There have been more good matches from AEW's women in the first four months of 2021 than 2019 and 2020 combined. This was excellent, they really laid into each other and gave everything. Also some nice submission work from Shida, who played the pseudo-heel role. Tay isn't the finished product and still has her green moments, so I think it was the right call to not have her take the belt yet. Shida wins in 12:17 after there was a moment it looked like Tay could pull off the upset. *3 3/4**

Britt Baker appears after the match and for once has nothing to say. The big screen does all the talking for her. We're finally at Shida vs. Britt.

Miro cuts a menacing promo. Almost feels like a set of vignettes for a redebut. He talks about winning titles and it feels like he could be the one to take the TNT belt off Darby, because Kenny ain't dropping the world title any time soon.

Inner Circle cut another good promo except for a couple of minutes of Jericho being weird and singing a shit song. Otherwise, it was great with Santana's portion being a highlight. Jericho went apeshit and Flair-ish again at the end, his face going beet red as the build for Blood & Guts continues.

Billy Gunn (now allowed to use Gunn again) vs. QT was better than expected. Billy is incredible for 57 and QT is growing into this heel role. He got some of the biggest heat of any wrestler on the show. As expected, lots of stuff going on outside the ring and Ogogo's gut punch from hell led to him getting the big win over Billy in 5:12. Correct decision to legitimise QT a bit. *2**

As expected, lots of faction chaos post-match but it was farily well done. Ogogo looks like a million bucks and Comoroto taking the chairshot to the head and not flinching was a great visual. Dustin has new face paint that looks like a mask. Surprisingly no Cody here.

The Elite are in their trailer looking quite DX-ish until Moxley and Kingston ram a vehicle into it. The Elite presumably run off or were never there in the first place, leaving Mox and Eddie to trash tne trailer. The chemistry between those two is fantastic.

I enjoyed Christian vs. Hobbs a lot too. Another good pro wrestling match with Christian's experience against Hobbs' youth and strength. Unsurprisingly then, Hobbs dominated a large portion of the match. Christian still looks good at everything in the ring. Good finish with Christian countering Hobbs' finisher into the Killswitch for the slightly fortuitous win in 10:18. *2 3/4**

The main event between Darby and Jungle Boy was one of my favourite TV matches of the year so far. The work between them was OUTSTANDING in every department. From the early mat wrestling with Jungle Boy's Steamboat-esque armdrags to the exciting near falls, JB's triple dive, and his near win with the Snare Trap. They built a lot of drama around that move, which JB used to submit Dax in January. It didn't quite get the job done, but Darby was weakened and had to use the Last Supper instead of the Coffin Drop to retain his title in 14:41 with very little TV time remaining. Only blight on this match was Sting and Luchasaurus' pointless slow motion brawl to the back. Have no idea why that was necessary in a face vs. face match. Thankfully, unlike the schmozz in the middle of Darby vs. Hardy last week, it was over in about 20 seconds and didn't divert attention away from the match. And it was a match that highlighted several things. The progress and growth of Darby and Jungle Boy, AEW's willingness and trust in these young guys to main event their national TV show, and AEW's success in developing a foundation of young stars for the present and future. *4**

Once again though, we had to have the post-match stuff which is something we have to accept in AEW at this point as TK looks to give as much talent TV time as possible. Ethan hitting Darby with his Razor's Edge finisher gave me hope that we'll see Ethan vs. Darby again in AEW. Their feud in Evolve a couple of years ago spanned several PPVs and was great. The overlapping storylines cause a bit of confusion but it looks like Archer is edging away from Jake towards Sting, which could potentially lead to Jake taking on Ethan and Sky as his clients?

From an in-ring perspective, this is about as good a weekly free-to-air wrestling show as you're going to get. Several PPV quality matches, two of them title matches with clean as a whistle finishes. The storyline development was fairly minor, although we did get Hangman vs. Brian Cage set up for next week which is quite big. The regular 'lots of guys brawl' thing is one of my main issues with AEW. I still hope the second show will stop Tony Khan trying to shovel as many wrestlers on Dynamite as possible.

Overall, a *9/10* show for me.


----------



## Asuka842 (Jul 19, 2016)

Great show. 

Tay vs. Shida was MOTN imo. They put on a main event caliber performance here. Shida is just a badass. And if Tay is not champion by next year, at the latest, something has gone wrong. She is SO GOOD now. Hell have Britt win the belt at DON and then Tay takes it off of her later even.

Darby vs. JB was great as expected.

MJF with another great promo.

Christian sold his ass off and made Hobbs look like a star.


----------



## Prosper (Mar 25, 2015)

*AEW Dynamite Review 4/21/2021*

-Hangman vs Starks was a good opener to tonight's show. Didn't seem like they really meshed as well as one would think though. Starks took a nasty German Suplex in this that could have broke his neck, glad he came out of it alright. Good ending having Hangman win the submission and playing up on the injured leg. Hangman still #1 ranked. The beatdown afterwards was just to set up another rankings match next week between Brian Cage and Hangman, which I'm expecting to be a real heavy-hitting affair. Really looking forward to that one. Cage is probably taking another loss though. It's time that Team Taz breaks up, it seems like AEW have their priorities on other guys but if Brian Cage were to be a babyface, which looks to be the plan, they'd have much more for him and he could get his wins up. Hangman vs Omega could be the plan for DONIII and I'd be fine with it, as long as Hangman comes back in part 3 of their feud and beats him later down the line. That AEW Title should be for Hangman and no one else at the end of Omega's reign.

-Penta El Zero Miedo and Trent's match was better than the opener and definitely delivered for the time allotted them. Really liked the fast-paced nature of this one. The duo of Penta and Alex works beautifully. They both play off of each other's charisma really well. I loved the gear and the mask that Penta had on tonight and his Death Triangle remix sounded awesome. Glad that Penta got the win via heel tactics. I would really like to see PAC in the ring more often though. I know he had that banger of a tag title match last week but I WANT MORE PAC LOL. 

-Really good interview with The Pinnacle. Wardlow sounded great as did MJF. Wardlow playing off of Jericho's promo fumble was well done. The content of MJF's promo kind of seemed like what we have heard before just with different words but he delivered his lines perfectly as always. MJF and Jericho have been feuding for like 6 months now lol. I love the long-term storytelling but I'm also looking forward to Blood and Guts ending it and for both guys to move on to something else. Not to say that I'm not enjoying these faction wars though. Blood and Guts is gonna be a one-match show, so I expect some great promos from AEW talent for 30 minutes, maybe a Moxley/Omega segment to come before a one-hour blood bath. 

-Loved Tay Conti vs Hikaru Shida. Tay Conti has come so far since she started. Her offense looks so good but she does hesitate at times, she will only get better from here. This was her first big title match and they killed it. Shida hitting that Widows Marsh (I think that's what it's called?) on Tay on the turnbuckle looked devastating, as did Tay Conti's Muay Thai influenced offense. Really liked the video package snippets they showed before the match too. Shida retains in another great showcase for the women. There have been so many great women's matches this year on Dynamite and next weeks match between Statlander and Penelope Ford could end up surprising as well. Britt Baker is now #1 ranked and is 100% beating Shida for the gold at DONIII. Seeing as Britt is so good on the mic, this is a feud that will definitely have a story and promo segments going into it, which isn't a commonality for Shida's feuds. 

-Pretty good promo from the Inner Circle, but mostly because of Santana's part. The guy is really good on the mic and definitely needs to speak more, especially when they eventually win the tag gold. Jericho's singing was bad and really forced but the rest of his content was good. The IC/Pinnacle parlay next week is gonna be fire as far as the promo department. Hopefully everyone gets to speak. No fighting just awesome mic work. They don't need to touch anymore until Blood and Guts and I really hope next week doesn't dissolve into a brawl. Save that for May 5th.

-Gunn vs QT was one they could have left off the show to give other matches time but this ended up being effective as far as getting Ogogo more air time and making Comorotto look like a beast. The match itself wasn't terrible either. Gunn looks great for his age. Nightmare Family vs Nightmare Factory next week with no Cody. I guess that is where Cody makes his grand return lol. 

-Great Elite/Moxley/Kingston parking lot segment. I love Kingston and Moxley together. Ramming into the truck was a nice Attitude Era type spot. The dialogue between Mox and Kingston cracked me up. Not gonna lie, I'm really liking Matt Jackson now. Nick not so much. Baffled that they are not really promoting the Omega/Swann match though. I don't really care that much seeing as I know the match is happening and don't care if others do, but it seems like Impact is getting the short end of the stick here. They should definitely be promoting it seeing as it involves their World Champion. 

-Christian carried Hobbs to a pretty good match here. Christian can still go and made Hobbs look great. Hobbs powerhouse moves came off well and Christian catching him in the Unprettier like that was a nice finish. Seeing as Christian is feuding with Team Taz, I think it takes away the possibility of an Omega/Christian match at DON, which I'm fine with as that wouldn't be big enough to main event the show IMO. 

-Excellent match between Darby Allin and Jungle Boy. I wish they would have gotten a little more time though. Cutting QT/Gunn from the show could have given these guys another 4-5 minutes to play with. Loved the technicality in the beginning and the gradual breakdown into more of a hard-hitting match. Seeing as Shida won earlier, I thought AEW would try to swerve us with a Jungle Boy win, especially seeing as no one had escaped the Snare trap until Darby tonight. Even Dax tapped to it, so nice little bit of unpredictability there. Loved the German Suplex to Tiger Suplex sequence from Jungle Boy and the apron Coffin Drop from Darby. This is definitely a match that will main event a future PPV. 2 young guys who will be AEW's biggest stars. In Darby's case, he's already pretty much there. The Archer/Sting/Scorpio/Ethan stuff wasn't needed at the end but it didn't take away from a great match that delivered exactly how I knew it would.

So next week we got Hangman Page vs Brian Cage, Young Bucks vs Sydals, Nightmare Family vs Nightmare Factory, IC/Pinnacle Parlay, OC vs Penta, and Statlander vs Penelope Ford. The card is not as strong as this week or last week but I'm still expecting a good show as AEW has been very consistent in 2021 with good shows that are not so offensive you want to never watch again like you would find every week in WWE. 

*Overall: 9/10*


----------



## taker1986 (Sep 14, 2016)

This is interesting.. maybe Shida will retain over Britt if that's the case. They might even load up blood and guts by having Shida/Britt open the show and have Shida/Deonna at Double or Nothing


----------



## shandcraig (Mar 23, 2008)

why is blood n guts on dynamite when it should be on the ppv. oh well still will be good


----------



## Geeee (Aug 9, 2010)

taker1986 said:


> This is interesting.. maybe Shida will retain over Britt if that's the case. They might even load up blood and guts by having Shida/Britt open the show and have Shida/Deonna at Double or Nothing
> 
> View attachment 100249


Maybe this can be a match on Impact that AEW doesn't mention at all either LOL


----------



## ripcitydisciple (Dec 18, 2014)

taker1986 said:


> This is interesting.. maybe Shida will retain over Britt if that's the case. They might even load up blood and guts by having Shida/Britt open the show and have Shida/Deonna at Double or Nothing
> 
> View attachment 100249


Blood and Guts is a one match card. They said it on the show tonight.


----------



## thorn123 (Oct 10, 2019)

8.5/10
another ripper
Dynamite on a roll


----------



## Joe Gill (Jun 29, 2019)

ripcitydisciple said:


> Blood and Guts is a one match card. They said it on the show tonight.


blood and guts match is 2 hours long?


----------



## Geeee (Aug 9, 2010)

They said Blood and Guts was a one match show when presenting it as a live event that you can buy tickets to. But it's possible that they could record other parts of Dynamite on a different night


----------



## Prosper (Mar 25, 2015)

Joe Gill said:


> blood and guts match is 2 hours long?


90-minute show with commercials so it'll probably be 60 minutes. I don't think they all start the match at the same time if it's anything like War Games. The other 30 minutes will probably be in-ring segments, vignettes, and interviews, etc. that build to DON.


----------



## omaroo (Sep 19, 2006)

Potential 2 hour match might put of viewers.

Really no need for such a long match. 

1 hour is perfect for that type of brutal match.


----------



## omaroo (Sep 19, 2006)

I think the show tonight was decent but did hope for more if I'm being honest.

The nightmare family and factory feud I just can't get into mainly because they are mostly jobbers and past their prime guys. Really taking time which could be better used else where. 

Opener was good albeit with some botches. Fan of both guys.

Penta/trent was decent also. Trent really is a good worker and looks slick in the ring. Penta fan of him but seems to have slowed down a bit.

Women's title match was awesome. Really enjoyed it. Conti might still be a bit green but she held her own. Good to see britt at the end to basically confirm the women's title match at DON. 

Main event was a cracker. Can't see enough positives about it. Both guys were brilliant and both have a massive future for sure. Didn't get the sting/luchasaurus brawl if you call it that.

Some quality matches for sure tonight.

My main gripe still remains that not everyone imaginable has to be on the show. Just seems a mess at times like it did tonight. Also I am getting sick of the constant brawls nearly on a weekly basis. They really need to cut back on the brawls as it's not really needed to progress the story further.


----------



## taker1986 (Sep 14, 2016)

ripcitydisciple said:


> Blood and Guts is a one match card. They said it on the show tonight.


I must've missed when they said that. Not sure I'm a fan of that tbh. It's going to be hard for them to keep everyone interested in one match for 2 hours. The best thing they could've done was have a 3 or 4 match card with blood and guts taking up the last 30-45 mins.


----------



## ripcitydisciple (Dec 18, 2014)

taker1986 said:


> I must've missed when they said that. Not sure I'm a fan of that tbh. It's going to be hard for them to keep everyone interested in one match for 2 hours. The best thing they could've done was have a 3 or 4 match card with blood and guts taking up the last 30-45 mins.


There will probably be promos and vignettes to fill the time.


----------



## taker1986 (Sep 14, 2016)

ripcitydisciple said:


> There will probably be promos and vignettes to fill the time.


Maybe they do that, but I think that could effect the ratings for the first hour if they do promos and vignettes for 1 hour and the match the 2nd hour. I'd still put out 3 or 4 matches before blood and guts. 

This is how I'd book blood and guts

Opening match - Britt Baker v Tay Conti (Winner gets title shot at Double or nothing)

Mox v Matt Jackson 

Christian v Ricky Starks 

Blood and Guts 

That way at least there's other matches and storylines for the first hour, then 2nd hour it's blood and guts.


----------



## LifeInCattleClass (Dec 21, 2010)

Kowalski's Killer said:


> Yeah. I didn't get that.


the back door of the trailer was open

they legged it as soon as it was rammed


----------



## LifeInCattleClass (Dec 21, 2010)

Whoanma said:


> Statlander vs. Penelope Ford. Just because.


just because?????

best friends v the gamers have been going on for ages and Kris returned in the arcade match smashing penelope with glass and then through a table

do you even watch bro?


----------



## GoldenEraWWFWCW (Mar 15, 2021)

P Thriller said:


> What a stupid angle. That was main roster WWE style garbage. Thank God the Pinnacle is here


Funny you say main roster WWE garbage when many of AEW fans attempting to want Warlow to be like Roman Reigns y’all really live in a bubble


----------



## LifeInCattleClass (Dec 21, 2010)

Great Dynamite

fav match by far was Darby v JB

also, Hangman’s submission win was great

enjoyed the rest 8/10


----------



## spiderguy252000 (Aug 31, 2016)

I actually think that the first hour will most likely be pre recorded matches, and then they will move into the blood and guts. With the set up at Dailys Place there is no way they will be able to fit in the giant cages during a commercial break etc. It will probably be smoke and mirrors on TV but in person, they will just get the blood and guts match.


----------



## Mister Sinister (Aug 7, 2013)

Coolest thing of the night was Super Macho Caveman no-selling the wood chair.

Matches still need to be shorter to liven the pace of the show.

Also, Wardlow outshining MJF is now storyline. Him staring at the back of MJF's head while the latter was bragging was the only good thing about Penisickle thus far.

The women again had the best match.

Are they really going to put on a two hour match with the most cringe program on the show? This shit is flat. I don't want either of these factions. The IC are six months past their use by date.


----------



## ripcitydisciple (Dec 18, 2014)

taker1986 said:


> Maybe they do that, but I think that could effect the ratings for the first hour if they do promos and vignettes for 1 hour and the match the 2nd hour. I'd still put out 3 or 4 matches before blood and guts.
> 
> This is how I'd book blood and guts
> 
> ...


If people can't stay around for a match that will have blood and violence and who knows what else. If that isn't enough to keep peoples attention then it will confirm beyond a shadow of a doubt what I have said about todays fans: That they have a low attention span and a hummingbird mentality. You do a disservice to every body else if you put on any other matches before Blood and Guts. Nothing is going to top that.


----------



## bdon (Nov 12, 2019)

Mr316 said:


> That was scary.


This scared me. Think he rolled his ankle right after due to still being dazed. 


FrankenTodd said:


> Not enough Omega for me tonight
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I liked the way they used the stars of the show. Keep their segments sporadic and random, make the viewer stay tuned-in each week to find out what might happen. 


Two Sheds said:


> "Hey, our world champ is going up against another one this weekend in a title vs title match! Maybe we should tell our fans how to watch it!"
> "Nah, best not mention it. People might think we were trying to sell them a product or something."


And yet some think Omega is selfish like The Bucks and Cody as an EVP.


----------



## Wolf Mark (Jun 5, 2020)

Mister Sinister said:


> Coolest thing of the night was Super Macho Caveman no-selling the wood chair.
> 
> Matches still need to be shorter to liven the pace of the show.
> 
> Also, Wardlow outshining MJF is now storyline. Him staring at the back of MJF's head while the latter was bragging was the only good thing about *Penisickle* thus far.


😂 And they will be facing the Inner Circle jerk.


----------



## Mister Sinister (Aug 7, 2013)

Get Mike Tyson to announce it, "Tonighth on TheeNthee. The Inner Thircle Jerk will get up in them guts on Penithickle."
😎


taker1986 said:


> Very good show. Only thing I would've changed is that I would've dropped the Gunn QT match and given the other matches more time. But apart from that I enjoyed it, especially the 2 title matches which really delivered.


They should have done Caveman vs Gunn. The building of QT is wasteful.


----------



## bdon (Nov 12, 2019)

Overall that was a really great show and precisely how you should use youth. Really great show. Quick thoughts:

—Page and Starks was fun, but I don’t get the need to put Page into a story with Brian Cage. Seems like such boring busy work. Was legit worried about Starks after the botch.

— I found the Penta vs Trent finish to be a breath of fresh air. This company has historically had a bad habit of allowing wrestlers to use nefarious means behind a refs back only to see the wrestler kick out, killing any heat the cheating moment created, so I was happy to see them use it and let it stick. It builds Penta as a more credible opponent and heel who doesn’t care to do what it takes...

— Pinnacle promos were ok. I like MJF pointing out Jericho’s bs on the “Jericho Rub”. Equally liked Inner Circle promo and love Jake Hager knowing he can’t cut promos and being purposely stupid with the XPac “You suck!”Jericho just mocked it hah

— Shida vs Tay was a very good match, and this one really highlighted Shida’s greatness. She worked as the heel in this match knowing Tay’s been slowly getting herself more and more over the last few weeks/months. Tay’s offense and strikes always feel heavy, and that’s a great thing cause they don’t feel dangerous. Props to both women on this one, and props to all of the women in general. That division has really grown.

— Elite segment with Mox was just so fucking good. Mox and Eddie have great chemistry, and you can tell they are genuinely friends. As for the action, it is almost as Moxley and Kenny were born in search of each other, because everything they do is great. They complement each other very well as they both clearly know and love the same eras and styles of wrestling and sports entertainment. As the defining feud of AEW, I could still watch this back and forth forever. Great shit.

— Jungle Boy and Darby put on a great fucking match with a good story. Sting and Lucha was stupid, but the rest was gold. Starting off heavy technical, mat-based stuff to show they’re both aware and wanting to “wrestle”, and the action just ramps up as the strikes become heavier and the match devolves into a fight and into a war with AEW’s two ultra babyfaces getting dirty at times to convey their passion and desire to win that TNT title. Great work for a couple of kids. Also must give props to the subtle work they put in with things Darby scratching and clawing to the ropes the first time JB attempted the Snare Trap early in the match. These small, exaggerated body language motions tell part of the story as well. Nice touches sprinkled throughout.

Not sure what Lance Archer’s motivation is to be involved with Sting and Darby, but I love it cause I love Darby, Sting’s my all time favorite, and Lance Archer might be my favorite character in all of AEW. Definitely willing to see where this goes.


Only knock to the show’s booking would be that they really should have promoted their champion being in a big title defense in which he will be potentially winning 2 more titles. But I feel like it is nitpicking, because the theme of the show intelligently crafted to highlight AEW’s youth to an influx of new eyes that may not know everyone.

Even the stupid fucking QT Marshall bullshit, who Is a character that does not belong on Dynamite ever, was decent and served the purpose of putting over Comarato’s toughness and Ogogo’s dastardly heel ways.


I’d give it a high 7 to 8 out of 10 and would like to tip the cap to the booking as it seems they are doing better of late.


----------



## bdon (Nov 12, 2019)

Mister Sinister said:


> They should have done Caveman vs Gunn. The building of QT is wasteful.


I will slap the taste out of anyone’s mouth that still dares fucking try telling me QT Marshall isn’t getting a goddamn push. Y’all see where Brandon Cutler and Nakazawa are, and what they are doing? Their entire gimmick is being lap dogs for Bucks and Omega backstage who also happen to wrestle sometimes. Cody’s guy QT gets a whole goddamn faction, promos, tag title shots, a feud with Cody, etc. 

Cody’s a piece of shit using the money mark as free advertisement for he, Dustin, and QT’s school. Nothing more, nothing less.


----------



## Brad Boyd (Jan 28, 2020)

It was an okay show. But pretty solid for what they could've done with a match packed show. Thing is I'm not big on match packed shows. So it gets a 6.5/10 for me. The only real moment or segment was Mox busting the Elites trailer, which was fun. Penta winning with the managers assistance was cool. QT Marshalls stable is impressing me. Uh yeah, that was aiight.


----------



## VIP86 (Oct 10, 2019)

7/10 decent show
but all because of the wrestlers working hard, not the inept booking (they did the best with what they were given)
the amount of potential this company have is outstanding
too bad there's no captain steering this ship to the right direction


----------



## CM Buck (Sep 2, 2012)

Decent little match between Hangman and sharks. Glad starks is alright after the botch. Looking forward to cage vs Hangman next week 

Penta vs Trent was fine. I loved the finish though. What's his name is such a good shit head. 

Liked the pinnacle promo, especially wardlows bit.

Tay vs shida was great. Give me britt vs shida right now

Hated Jericho’s promo parts but liked Santanas bit. Jericho’s just not funny anymore. Be serious or shut up. If I wanted lame ass humour I'd talk to myself.

Qt Billy was mercifully short

Hobbs vs cage was fine

Main event was really good except for the lucha sting nonsense. Intrigued where the archer stuff is going 

Solid 8 out of 10.


----------



## zkorejo (Jul 2, 2010)

Really hope Starks isn't injured. Whatever it was that was bothering his ankle really effected the match. Good match nonetheless. Idk why team Tazz decided to attack Hangman. They keep attacking people and getting their asses beat. Just focus on Christian. 

I guess Moxley and Kingston vs Elite is where it's headed for DoN. I kind of wish the Blood and Guts was given to Elite vs Mox/Kingston instead of IC/Pinnacle. The former have more bad blood going on for them compared to the latter. 

Good promos by both Pinnacle and IC. Next week faceoff should be fun. Let them go open mic night on each other and hold nothing back. They seem to be taking actual real shots at each other which is keeping me interested in this feud. 

Elite/Mix & Kingston stuff was really good but so short. I wanted more of that. Too bad they never got back to it. The way they are drawing it out, I'm pretty sure it's building for something for DoN. Maybe a Stadium Stampede match. 

Hobbs vs Christian was what I expected. Christian vs Kaz was a better match up. This was a bit slow for my taste. 

Mainevent was the motn as expected. Darby really made Jungle boy look like an equal to Darby as he should have. Great match, liked the finish and all the physicality between the two. 

Sting and Archer vs Sky and Ego is where it's probably headed towards. Now I think it's time for Sting to do his own thing for a while with Archer. 

Decent show. Match heavy episode. I would have liked the Elite stuff a bit more but it was all decent overall.


----------



## Geert Wilders (Jan 18, 2021)

Holy shit.

How does a wrestling promotion go from being almost unwatchable to something unmissable?

This just further shows the potential, BUT, inconsistency of AEW's booking. This was a great show at developing characters - even Wardlow had some time to say something for once. This show had some good matches. This show continued to develop storylines. 

AEW keep talking about future top talent; but never actually brought the future to us until tonight.


----------



## Geert Wilders (Jan 18, 2021)

Moxley Kingston need to be the definition of AEW. Attacking that trailer. That's the shit I want. More of this. I am excited to see these two groups square up.


----------



## TD Stinger (May 9, 2012)

To point out what others were talking about, Tony did say over commentary that Blood & Guts was a 1 match event I believe. So, is that gonna be the only match on that show? Or did I hear that wrong?


----------



## Wolf Mark (Jun 5, 2020)

Geert Wilders said:


> Moxley Kingston need to be the definition of AEW. Attacking that trailer. That's the shit I want. More of this. I am excited to see these two groups square up.


That's the definition of AEW alright, guys attacking a trailer.

j/k couldn't resit


----------



## rich110991 (Aug 27, 2020)

Great show!

Loved Mox and Kingston’s segment, they were awesome.


----------



## Prized Fighter (Aug 31, 2016)

TD Stinger said:


> To point out what others were talking about, Tony did say over commentary that Blood & Guts was a 1 match event I believe. So, is that gonna be the only match on that show? Or did I hear that wrong?


He did say that, but he also was talking about the tickets for the show. So he could have been referring to only that match will be shown to the live crowd, but that they could tape other matches before hand.

I don't see the Blood and Guts match going longer than 60 minutes, so they will have quite a bit of time to fill. It can be done though. Add in some vignettes, backstage segments and maybe have a fight outside the arena (not a match).


----------



## Geert Wilders (Jan 18, 2021)

Wolf Mark said:


> That's the definition of AEW alright, guys attacking a trailer.
> 
> j/k couldn't resit


lol
but seriously, you know a promo/segment like that has worked because people anticipate or are anxious to see them finally squaring up. I think this style of segment should continue, with Moxley and Kingston hunting down the Elite - in bars, in the arena, shopping malls. Go crazy with it. Have points where they find the Elite but they run away or whatever happens. It builds anticipation. Moxley and Kingston become stronger faces and the Elite become more pussy heels.


----------



## IronMan8 (Dec 25, 2015)

I mentioned in another thread that Russo said he’s consulting with someone again, and he stopped reviewing Dynamite all of a sudden.

Now I see a segment where their Stone Cold-like character rams a pickup truck into a bus...

Hmm!

Probably not though.


----------



## Pentagon Senior (Nov 16, 2019)

Mox & Kingston promo, Shida v Tay and Darby v JB all great. Couldn't ask for better from a weekly wrestling episode.

Hangman/Starks was good too. Enjoyed the interviews and I didn't even mind the QT segment. Nothing particularly bad. 

Very good show, easily 8/10 to my taste. More of this please 🙏


----------



## CM Buck (Sep 2, 2012)

IronMan8 said:


> I mentioned in another thread that Russo said he’s consulting with someone again, and he stopped reviewing Dynamite all of a sudden.
> 
> Now I see a segment where their Stone Cold-like character rams a pickup truck into a bus...
> 
> ...


It will really liven up the cornette thread lol. If Jim finds out russo is consulting with aew the podcasts will be hilarious


----------



## 3venflow (Feb 3, 2019)

If you listen to Russo's podcasts/videos, he's definitely not working with AEW. Like Cornette, he'll pick up on any scrap, no matter how trivial, to jump on. He even gets strangely personal at times when it comes to Tony Khan.

BTW did anyone know Alex A worked for WWE creative when SCSA, Taker and HHH were still active? I found this link on Reddit:









Alex Abrahantes


There are so many people out there who are dream stealers,” says Alex Abrahantes. “I’m living proof that — and this is a quote I came up with in SkillsUSA — ‘if you dream, you can achieve, if you believe.’ ” If that sounds a little doubtful, don’t tell Abrahantes. It’s probably not a good… Read more




www.skillsusa.org


----------



## Geeee (Aug 9, 2010)

IronMan8 said:


> I mentioned in another thread that Russo said he’s consulting with someone again, and he stopped reviewing Dynamite all of a sudden.
> 
> Now I see a segment where their Stone Cold-like character rams a pickup truck into a bus...
> 
> ...


If Russo's working with anyone it's probably Impact because those two can't quit each other LOL


----------



## LifeInCattleClass (Dec 21, 2010)

3venflow said:


> If you listen to Russo's podcasts/videos, he's definitely not working with AEW. Like Cornette, he'll pick up on any scrap, no matter how trivial, to jump on. He even gets strangely personal at times when it comes to Tony Khan.
> 
> BTW did anyone know Alex A worked for WWE creative when SCSA, Taker and HHH were still active? I found this link on Reddit:
> 
> ...


He's really standing out in his shitty manager 'Penta Says' role - the dude went from 'just there' to unmissable overnight


----------



## Geeee (Aug 9, 2010)

LifeInCattleClass said:


> He's really standing out in his shitty manager 'Penta Says' role - the dude went from 'just there' to unmissable overnight


He has a little bit of prime Eric Bischoff energy. Maybe it's just how he was dressed. I'm just saying I wouldn't not watch if he challenged Glacier (in lieu of Ernest "The Cat" Miller) to a karate match or something.


----------



## Stellar (May 30, 2016)

Loved Hangman Page vs. Starks. Taz did well on commentary during the match to make sure it was known that Starks had an ankle injury, which Page took advantage of to win.

So I guess that they are doing Shida vs. Baker at DoN....? So I have to wait another 5 weeks to see AEW finally go in a different direction with the AEW Womens title? That is assuming Baker actually wins. Goodness sakes....

Alex A. has always seemed a little "odd" to me in AEW but this new role of him being Penta's translator really works for him. They freaking did the "Cero Miedo" thing at the same time.

Moxley and Kingston beating up the trailer was cool. Kingston made me chuckle a little when he reacted to Mox throwing that pipe close to him.

Santana and Wardlow did well talking. I was impressed.

Speaking of doing well talking, Jade. Her video wasn't long but she got my attention. This episode didn't just have a lot of wrestling, it had a lot of good promos.

Not feeling the whole Sting and Archer vs. Sky and Ethan Page thing yet. By the way, I just realized that there are two "Pages" in AEW. How long until they do Page vs. Page? lol

Looking forward to Statlander vs. Penelope next week. Page vs. Cage next week. What I wonder is if they are going to have Tazs third guy lose after his other two lost on Dynamite this week.


----------



## Slickdude458 (May 26, 2020)

Argh just to match bloody wrestling everyone is guilty of this no promotion has figured out that wrestling is a tv show about wrestling not an actual wrestling show! less in-ring action please it has to mean something it just endless weeks of matches upon matches.


----------



## Whoanma (Apr 5, 2016)

LifeInCattleClass said:


> just because?????
> 
> best friends v the gamers have been going on for ages and Kris returned in the arcade match smashing penelope with glass and then through a table
> 
> do you even watch bro?


My brain filters all the shite I’m not interested in so I forget it easily. That’s why I can enjoy Dynamite each week despite the likes of Nutella, Sabian and Ford, Stunted Marko, Best Friends featuring soccer mum, etc...


----------



## 3venflow (Feb 3, 2019)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1385028567277449216


----------



## LifeInCattleClass (Dec 21, 2010)

Whoanma said:


> My brain filters all the shite I’m not interested in so I forget it easily. That’s why I can enjoy Dynamite each week despite the likes of Nutella, Sabian and Ford, Stunted Marko, Best Friends featuring soccer mum, etc...


you leave poor Sue out of this


----------



## Whoanma (Apr 5, 2016)

LifeInCattleClass said:


> you leave poor Sue out of this


I hope she doesn’t end like Judy Bagwell.


----------



## mazzah20 (Oct 10, 2019)

Alex A. is great. The guy has absolutely no reason nor affiliation to be so angry, douchy and attached to Pentagon which made his initial angry promo stand out hilariously. Made all the better with JR deadpan asking "what's with that guy" and no explanation ever given. Now he is casually wearing a "Penta says" top and slinging insults at the baby faces for no reason, and the rest of Death Triangle are not even there to question why Penta is even hanging with this guy. It is so bad it is good car-crash wrestle logic.

Only other thing on the show that stands out (apart from the obvious great matches that have already been commented on) is Ogogo's promo. What the hell was that about. He was off on a tangent completely unrelated to the matters on screen. Ok, America bad, and, so? I didn't get it, or why he was saying it.

The Mox driving the vehicle into the trailer was great. But it is not so great when the audience is confused with what and where the hell the Elite got to. If the back door was open and they escaped, then they done a poor job of getting that message across. Here is a great reason why it is good to have Vince in the ear of the commentary team, so he can feed the necessary narrative to the audience.


----------



## bdon (Nov 12, 2019)

Jungle Boy is going to be such a great champion when that time comes. Either as the penultimate babyface or a cocky, Hollywood heel. Dude is just money in the ring. Was happy to hear he owns the second most wins in AEW behind Omega.


----------



## Dizzie (Jun 22, 2019)

Southerner said:


> Loved Hangman Page vs. Starks. Taz did well on commentary during the match to make sure it was known that Starks had an ankle injury, which Page took advantage of to win.
> 
> So I guess that they are doing Shida vs. Baker at DoN....? So I have to wait another 5 weeks to see AEW finally go in a different direction with the AEW Womens title? That is assuming Baker actually wins. Goodness sakes....
> 
> ...


They could do cage and page vs cage and page as well


----------



## Klitschko (May 24, 2020)

That was a good show. Enjoyed it a lot.


----------



## Wolf Mark (Jun 5, 2020)

Geert Wilders said:


> lol
> but seriously, you know a promo/segment like that has worked because people anticipate or are anxious to see them finally squaring up. I think this style of segment should continue, with Moxley and Kingston hunting down the Elite - in bars, in the arena, shopping malls. Go crazy with it. Have points where they find the Elite but they run away or whatever happens. It builds anticipation. Moxley and Kingston become stronger faces and the Elite become more pussy heels.


Agree yea, it helps the storytelling of the show.


----------



## Dizzie (Jun 22, 2019)

Anyone else really dig Dustin's face pain look this week, it is far better than the half and half look which feels all to close to the goldust character.

Also this guy is very underrated, for his age he is as smooth as fuck in the ring still and can still hold his own in ring and physically against a lot if the modern day wrestlers.


----------



## LifeInCattleClass (Dec 21, 2010)

Dizzie said:


> Anyone else really dig Dustin's face pain look this week, it is far better than the half and half look which feels all to close to the goldust character.
> 
> Also this guy is very underrated, for his age he is as smooth as fuck in the ring still and can still hold his own in ring and physically against a lot if the modern day wrestlers.


liked the facepaint - hated the angle - only because i know its leading to a QT v Dustin bullrope match

if they manage to squeeze it into 10min, it’ll be fine - but neither are interesting enough at the moment for a longer match


----------



## CM Buck (Sep 2, 2012)

Dizzie said:


> Anyone else really dig Dustin's face pain look this week, it is far better than the half and half look which feels all to close to the goldust character.
> 
> Also this guy is very underrated, for his age he is as smooth as fuck in the ring still and can still hold his own in ring and physically against a lot if the modern day wrestlers.


You can tell he was a fan of mortal kombat


----------



## Kenny's Ghost (Nov 23, 2020)

Dizzie said:


> Anyone else really dig Dustin's face pain look this week, it is far better than the half and half look which feels all to close to the goldust character.
> 
> Also this guy is very underrated, for his age he is as smooth as fuck in the ring still and can still hold his own in ring and physically against a lot if the modern day wrestlers.


The face paint is cool but honestly I'd rather him just embrace his age and do the grizzled old vet run. Though it seems he's content with just wrestling once in a while and putting over young guys. Which is commendable even though QT Marshall will never be a thing. Though selfishly as a fan of his, I kinda want to see him just go on one last great run and win at least the TNT title. He's still such a great wrestler that a lot of people overlooked due to being pigeonholed as Goldust.

Also I just realised they did the Dusty Rhodes/Big Bubba Rogers chair thing.


----------



## 3venflow (Feb 3, 2019)

Looks like Darby vs. 10 for the TNT title will be added to next week's show.


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1386121948640419842


----------



## Knee2FaceHit2Balls (May 20, 2018)

It's just gross what AEW is doing with Sting. Instead of giving us feuds with Cody, Jericho, MJF, or whoever else, he's basically Darby Allyns sidekick or sugar daddy at this point. When you see Darby, Sting follows. It's like Darby is the make a wish little kid, and Sting is granting his wish on a weekly basis. It's just about as sad as it gets. I wish he had just stayed retired, because he's just hurting his own image at this point. And I bet this was all Sting's idea too.


----------

